# Mark Holcomb limited edition signature PRS



## Zalbu

About ....ing time


----------



## Khoi

wow, I could see this selling REALLY well for PRS -- string through hardtail, 20" radius and 25.5" scale!


----------



## jl-austin

So, basically, "I love your guitars, but can you make one that plays like an Ibanez?"


----------



## narad

Whelp, almost every statement from that ad was completely ridiculous, but I do dig bringing Ibanez specs to PRS guitars, so yay for that. And numerous finish options, like the Misha sig - very smart.


----------



## leonardo7

It will sound amazing, and Id love to get one, but it will probably cost double what a Mayones Setius would cost with a 4A top upgrade. I think its nice to see a Mahogany bodied sig these days. I wonder what type of mahogany they will be using.


----------



## porknchili

It looks nice, but I still don't think there's much of a difference between that and a Custom 24. I'd rather spend less and get something else, although I'd love to try one out.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

Too bad I can't really get on with anything having less than 7 strings...but damn, that guitar is the hottest thing atm I think.


----------



## vent187

Anybody else notice, the PRS website says the pickups are his signature 'Alpha' and 'Omega' pickups. Would love more deets on that.


----------



## JoeyBTL

I thought they'd be priced like the same as Dustie Warings? Which are $4k. 

But this is pretty awesome. Seriously when was the last time a full band has signature models? Well all except for Spencer. It's gotta be pretty exciting for them, in addition to the excitement of having a sig model in general.

Who's going to be the first to complete the trifecta?


----------



## narad

JoeyBTL said:


> But this is pretty awesome. Seriously when was the last time a full band has signature models? Well all except for Spencer. It's gotta be pretty exciting for them, in addition to the excitement of having a sig model in general.



I don't know if you take away from that what I'm taking away from that ;-)

Still, for the progressive metal community, it's good to get some representation in companies that traditionally don't really care much at all (even if it is still a 6-string).

Will be interesting to know the price though - the prototype is clearly a private stock quilt top, so not sure what will remain in the production model.


----------



## Khoi

narad said:


> Will be interesting to know the price though - the prototype is clearly a private stock quilt top, so not sure what will remain in the production model.



The PRS website has previews of the different colors, and I want to say that these are actual production models. 

It's funny because they don't even advertise the Holcomb Burst as the main finish on the PRS website: PRS Guitars | Mark Holcomb Limited Edition


Black Cherry:






Charcoal Burst:


----------



## JoeyBTL

narad said:


> I don't know if you take away from that what I'm taking away from that ;-)



Hmm I'm not quite sure I do.


----------



## MoshJosh

2:50 of that video was priceless haha


Also do these have the natural binding? Can you get them with out like his actual guitar or. . .


----------



## celticelk

JoeyBTL said:


> But this is pretty awesome. Seriously when was the last time a full band has signature models?



Korn. That was actually pretty easy.


----------



## JoeyBTL

celticelk said:


> Korn. That was actually pretty easy.



Oh yea true! But its saying something because that was how long ago and Korn was HUGE when they all got sig models. It also doesn't hurt that all of the stringed instruments came from the same company haha.


----------



## themike

porknchili said:


> It looks nice, but I still don't think there's much of a difference between that and a Custom 24. I'd rather spend less and get something else, although I'd love to try one out.



Except a completely different bridge, string thru body with metal base (more important than you think), custom pickups you can only get on this guitar, a satin clearcoat, satin neck, and a fretboard radius and scale length you can't get outside of Private Stock. 



vent187 said:


> Anybody else notice, the PRS website says the pickups are his signature 'Alpha' and 'Omega' pickups. Would love more deets on that.



Custom Duncans - gotta ask Keith or Mark for that.



MoshJosh said:


> Also do these have the natural binding? Can you get them with out like his actual guitar or. . .



Generally no - binding is assigned by color so certain ones have it, and others dont. You may be able to request it if you go through a dealer with some pull but my guess is still a no go since its artist spec'd.


----------



## Alex Kenivel

JoeyBTL said:


> except for Spencer





> Favorite Blue Mic: en·CORE 200
> "Out of all the microphones I have tried in my professional career, the Blue en·CORE 200 has the best clarity on my voice. I am glad I finally found the right microphone for me!"



Hold your tongue!


----------



## technomancer

MoshJosh said:


> 2:50 of that video was priceless haha
> 
> 
> Also do these have the natural binding? Can you get them with out like his actual guitar or. . .



Yes, buy it in the Holcomb Burst finish. Only certain PRS finishes come without the scraped binding.


----------



## pylyo

themike said:


> Except a completely different bridge, string thru body with metal base (more important than you think), custom pickups you can only get on this guitar, a satin clearcoat, satin neck, and a fretboard radius and scale length you can't get outside of Private Stock.



Just wanted to say that...

But raises the question, how PRS-ish does it really feel because of all those changes?


----------



## s_k_mullins

pylyo said:


> Just wanted to say that...
> 
> But raises the question, how PRS-ish does it really feel because of all those changes?



I'd say most people who are attracted to this guitar aren't looking for a traditional PRS feel. They want the look and quality of PRS, but the feel and sound of a modern metal/shredder guitar. Or they just want a guitar with Mark's name and won't care either way. 

I'm glad Mark got this sig. I'd say it's the coolest guitar to come out so far for 2015. I'd consider selling my Ibanez Jake Bowen model to get it.


----------



## wheelsdeal

I got really excited when i saw that video and the specs of the guitar thinking it would propably be an SE model but my excitement fade away as i realised this would be a 4k $ guitar....on a 3 months order window.Seriously?


----------



## porknchili

themike said:


> Except a completely different bridge, string thru body with metal base (more important than you think), custom pickups you can only get on this guitar, a satin clearcoat, satin neck, and a fretboard radius and scale length you can't get outside of Private Stock.



Still, there is not that much of a difference in my eyes between his signature over a Custom 24 or even a Carvin CT624 (which could be bought with nearly identical specs). It looks nice as hell and probably sounds great like PRS' do, but I personally don't see enough to warrant spending extra on that over a USA Custom 24. Again, I'd love to try one out, but it's not something that I'd splurge on.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

I don't understand why everyone is saying this is a PRS with Ibanez specs, if anything the specs are more similar to some of the more recent EB Music Man JP anniversary models (Mark used EBMM JP's in the past) than anything offered by Ibanez. For example, a 20" radius is found on the JPXI and JPXII and most Ibanez Prestige guitars sport a 17" radius. 25.5" scale is pretty standard for most manufacturers as well (EBMM JP's again falls into this category).

I think it's an awesome guitar that I'd love to play and own, I just don't have the funds, but I'm sure there are people out there that do. Maybe if we're lucky PRS will release an SE version of this.


----------



## canuck brian

jl-austin said:


> So, basically, "I love your guitars, but can you make one that plays like an Ibanez?"



Slightly different from Misha's "I love Jackson guitars, but I want them to look like Ibanez."


----------



## canuck brian

celticelk said:


> Korn. That was actually pretty easy.



Slayer, Metallica, Megadeth, Anthrax, Arch Enemy...that's just off the top of my head.


----------



## MatthewK

JoeyBTL said:


> Seriously when was the last time a full band has signature models?



Children of Bodom and Dragonforce


----------



## 3074326

Good for Mark. That's a pretty guitar too.. dang. These guys have great taste.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

jl-austin said:


> So, basically, "I love your guitars, but can you make one that plays like an Ibanez?"




Ibbies have 25.5" scales, and are guitars, but aside from that I don't really see similar specs 

Either way, this is amazing. I have been waiting for a USA model with that bridge since I saw Emil's old one. Now to price hunt!


----------



## GXPO

pylyo said:


> Just wanted to say that...
> 
> But raises the question, how PRS-ish does it really feel because of all those changes?



I suppose it depends on what defines PRS to you.. For me, the distinctions are the body carve, the neck shape and normally the radius is smaller than I'm used to. 

I have always loved PRS guitars but wish they had a flatter board so I'm all for it. The scale length change is negligible to me if I'm honest.


----------



## Jake

canuck brian said:


> Slayer, Metallica, Megadeth, Anthrax, Arch Enemy...that's just off the top of my head.


Lamb of God, Atreyu, Slipknot, Whitechapel, Unearth, Suicide Silence etc etc


----------



## JoeyBTL

Jake said:


> Lamb of God, Atreyu, Slipknot, Whitechapel, Unearth, Suicide Silence etc etc



Ok point taken haha. But it does say something because all of these bands you guys are listening to are very big names in the world of metal.


----------



## lewstherin006

jl-austin said:


> So, basically, "I love your guitars, but can you make one that plays like an Ibanez?"





canuck brian said:


> Slightly different from Misha's "I love Jackson guitars, but I want them to look like Ibanez."



I guess Jake is the only one who is like "I like ibanez guitars so I guess I will play Ibanez guitars."


----------



## celticelk

canuck brian said:


> Slayer, Metallica, Megadeth, Anthrax, Arch Enemy...that's just off the top of my head.



Did any of those include the bass players? I don't remember ever seeing a Newsted sig, for example, but I might just have missed it at the time.


----------



## Curt

I think of all the Periphery boys sigs, this one is the one that I dig the most. I love Misha's, but if I am getting a 6'er, it's gonna be a PRS.


----------



## Hachetjoel

jl-austin said:


> So, basically, "I love your guitars, but can you make one that plays like an Ibanez?"



a PRS that plays like an Ibanez?


----------



## andyjanson

Could have sworn Mark was working on some pickups with dimarzio? Either way this looks great and if it ends up anywhere under 3K in England I'll find it hard to resist


----------



## leonardo7

I'll buy both sigs and do a sound demo vid 

Specs are similar aside from Alder vs Mahogany and pickups


----------



## Hachetjoel

andyjanson said:


> Could have sworn Mark was working on some pickups with dimarzio? Either way this looks great and if it ends up anywhere under 3K in England I'll find it hard to resist



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpA1HnwpPiw

its this video that you're thinking of. and yes he was. I was also kinda weird-ed out when he said duncan.


----------



## protest

leonardo7 said:


> It will sound amazing, and Id love to get one, but it will probably cost double what a Mayones Setius would cost with a 4A top upgrade. I think its nice to see a Mahogany bodied sig these days. I wonder what type of mahogany they will be using.



How much does a Setius cost? I thought they were like $2400 with a "regular" flame top. My guess is this will be $3900 like the Waring/Floyd model. 

I'm a little disappointed because I might get a long better with this than the Floyd CU24 I got a couple months ago. Then again that guitar is my favorite rhythm guitar I've ever played, and the pickups are awesome.


----------



## leonardo7

protest said:


> How much does a Setius cost? I thought they were like $2400 with a "regular" flame top. My guess is this will be $3900 like the Waring/Floyd model.
> 
> I'm a little disappointed because I might get a long better with this than the Floyd CU24 I got a couple months ago. Then again that guitar is my favorite rhythm guitar I've ever played, and the pickups are awesome.



Yeah $2400 is MAP, with about $3200 retail. A hipshot would add $172 and a 4A quilt $621 to be exact, so it gets up there when you add custom stuff I guess. But under $2600 for a Setius w Hiphot isnt a bad deal at all. They are phenomenal guitars. I really want this PRS, we just dont know the cost yet though


----------



## katsumura78

Figures I buy the JBM and this hits the market. Eh I still have a great Ibanez guitar haha.


----------



## Ramburger

These have SS frets!!!1one


----------



## Black Mamba

Ramburger said:


> These have SS frets!!!1one



Where'd you see that? IIRC, Paul has said in the past that he doesn't like stainless steel.


----------



## Ramburger

Black Mamba said:


> Where'd you see that? IIRC, Paul has said in the past that he doesn't like stainless steel.



From Mark Holcomb on facebook, also all the finish options are satin.


----------



## Black Mamba

Ramburger said:


> From Mark Holcomb on facebook, also all the finish options are satin.



Cool, thanks for the info!


----------



## AdenM

JoeyBTL said:


> Ok point taken haha. But it does say something because all of these bands you guys are listening to are very big names in the world of metal.



Periphery is kind of becoming a big name too though - I've started to see them on covers of magazines with bands that were big in the NWOAHM/Metalcore scene of last decade underneath the headline, I mean they're taking As I Lay Dying on the Juggernaut tour essentially. These guys are here to stay lol.

Spec-wise, it's obviously a little different than typical PRS fare but I think that thats more because Mark's an experienced guitarist who actually knows what he likes, not because he wants to arbitrarily spec it out like another guitar - he obviously owns regular Custom 24's as well. When you know what you want in a guitar, it's more about the vibe and feel the guitar inspires you with as a player.

Also Holcomb Burst is badass. I want a finish named after me


----------



## Thorerges

I actually thought he was going to go with Mayones for a signature. But I guess he makes a lot more money with PRS? Dunno.


----------



## protest

Do all satin finish get shiny quickly, and is there anything you can do about it?

I had an EC-1000 and RGD which shined up fairly easily. Would a higher end, or non matte black guitar be anymore resistant to shining up?


----------



## Zalbu

Or, you know, maybe he likes PRS more?


----------



## Negav

protest said:


> Do all satin finish get shiny quickly, and is there anything you can do about it?
> 
> I had an EC-1000 and RGD which shined up fairly easily. Would a higher end, or non matte black guitar be anymore resistant to shining up?



If you have greasy fingers it could over time. You can always use 0000 steel wool to get it back to the matte finish.


----------



## technomancer

themike said:


> Except a completely different bridge, string thru body with metal base (more important than you think), custom pickups you can only get on this guitar, a satin clearcoat, satin neck, and a fretboard radius and scale length you can't get outside of Private Stock.



Just found out the pickups are not exclusive to this guitar. Duncan posted on their facebook page a bit ago that they'll be available separately and as a calibrated set.


----------



## SeditiousDissent

So, did Duncan just snipe DiMarzio on the sig pups? I do think it's cool that all 3 guitarists represent the 3 big names in passive pickups.

*edit for subtracting smartass remark regarding bands who all have signature models


----------



## Khoi

I gotta ask....... anyone know a PRS dealer that offers a payment plan?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

SeditiousDissent said:


> So, did Duncan just snipe DiMarzio on the sig pups? I do think it's cool that all 3 guitarists represent the 3 big names in passive pickups.
> 
> *edit for subtracting smartass remark regarding bands who all have signature models




Keith Merrow Jedi mindtricked him, most likely.


----------



## protest

Khoi said:


> I gotta ask....... anyone know a PRS dealer that offers a payment plan?



Yes.

Rhymes with Sweetwater.


----------



## wat

Edit: wrong thread


----------



## Thorerges

Am I the only one who sees a pretty distinct difference between this:







and this? I am talking more about the paint job than the nice tops


----------



## Thorerges

JoeyBTL said:


> But this is pretty awesome. Seriously when was the last time a full band has signature models?



This is a special run of guitars, unless the orders on this are so *insane* - they won't produce any more after March. 

As big as Periphery is, are their current crop of signature models "special runs" or mainstays of the brands lineup? 

Hopefully enough people order this so that they keep producing these guitars (7 string version, anyone?).


----------



## Ramburger

Thorerges said:


> Am I the only one who sees a pretty distinct difference between this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this? I am talking more about the paint job than the nice tops



The first picture is charcoal burst, the second is holcomb burst.


----------



## technomancer

Ramburger said:


> The first picture is charcoal burst, the second is halcomb burst.



Beat me to it


----------



## yingmin

celticelk said:


> Did any of those include the bass players? I don't remember ever seeing a Newsted sig, for example, but I might just have missed it at the time.



Arch Enemy does. Sharlee D'Angelo got a signature Ibanez, if I remember correctly.

Also, for a band in which literally EVERY member of the band has signature gear: Rush. Alex has a number of signature guitars, Geddy has his sig J bass, Neil has signature cymbals (and probably other stuff, but I've only ever seen the cymbals).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

celticelk said:


> Did any of those include the bass players? I don't remember ever seeing a Newsted sig, for example, but I might just have missed it at the time.



Robert Trujillo has a signature Warwick. 

Ellefson has several signature Jacksons.

Frank Bello has several signature ESPs and Jon Donais had a signature ESP, BC Rich, and now has a Legator.


----------



## xCaptainx

I think we can safely say that Periphery is not the first band where all have signature gear, lol. Bit of a silly remark to make in al honesty.


----------



## xCaptainx

Posting this again because I love this finish.


----------



## asher




----------



## ngrungebb91

For anyone wondering... It is $3699.99... called a local dealer today. I wish they made it an SE model


----------



## Khoi

ngrungebb91 said:


> For anyone wondering... It is $3699.99... called a local dealer today. I wish they made it an SE model



Honestly better than I expected!! I was thingking $4000-$4500


----------



## goldsteinat0r

ngrungebb91 said:


> For anyone wondering... It is $3699.99... called a local dealer today. I wish they made it an SE model



Jeez.


----------



## Adamewf

Finally, a custom 24 with a hardtail


----------



## protest

ngrungebb91 said:


> For anyone wondering... It is $3699.99... called a local dealer today. I wish they made it an SE model



f_u_ck....I didn't think anything would make me regret my Floyd CU24....f_u_ck.


----------



## Thorerges

Ramburger said:


> The first picture is charcoal burst, the second is holcomb burst.



I thought the second one looked a lot better (the holcomb burst), but I guess it really is a price issue. I don't know how much it costs to get that extra paint on, but my guess is thats the difference maker.


----------



## Thorerges

ngrungebb91 said:


> For anyone wondering... It is $3699.99... called a local dealer today. I wish they made it an SE model



One of my close friends has been working at PRS for years. From what I understand, it is up to the artist to decide what model they want and that is contingent with how much they sell. If anything, you'd have to take it up with Holcomb or get people to buy a huge amount of PRS signature models for them to consider an extended run.


----------



## ChaosKyle

I wish they made a PRS without the pickup rings. I've never been a big fan of them aesthetically. I just prefer the clean look of direct mounted pickups. I like the way it is specced out though, pretty similar to what I would look for in a guitar. Sucks it's so expensive.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

I love it, but I'm not made out of money, so...pass.

Also, I'd love to have a finish named after me, too. Of course, mine would be a lot more flamboyant.


----------



## mniel8195

i love this guitar!


----------



## Andromalia

celticelk said:


> Did any of those include the bass players? I don't remember ever seeing a Newsted sig, for example, but I might just have missed it at the time.


Don't think so, but Robert Trujillo has one now. Bsides, times have changed, even my mum could get an endorsement today. Too many guitar companies trying to get a place at the sun.

One interesting thing with this model, and Bulb's, is that the modern djentystuffandco crowd seem to market on the few rich kids over the poorer but more numerous normal guys. PRS, Jackson CS models, while the target audience certainly shouldn't be very old (in average, of course)


----------



## Thorerges

Andromalia said:


> Don't think so, but Robert Trujillo has one now. Bsides, times have changed, even my mum could get an endorsement today. Too many guitar companies trying to get a place at the sun.
> 
> One interesting thing with this model, and Bulb's, is that the modern djentystuffandco crowd seem to market on the few rich kids over the poorer but more numerous normal guys. PRS, Jackson CS models, while the target audience certainly shouldn't be very old (in average, of course)



It seems your own conception of the socialist/capitalist paradigm is clouding your better judgement on this. 

It is not "the few rich kids" that are buying these, not at all. In fact, most of the people who buy these highly priced guitars are middle class Americans who just save for months on end and likely need every single paycheck + old gear to pay for it.

To give you an idea, I have several friends who are huge fans of these new prog metal bands, most live in their parents basement, own crappy cars (or no cars) and work at some job paying them $14 an hour. To my surprise, all of them own pretty nice gear. Of course, most of these guys have also told me about their ambitions to jump on the new Jackson CS/PRS/Music man signatures that everyone wants, as well as BKP Pickups, custom guitars, the works. Of course, this description does not encompass the entire fan base.

Another thing is that most Americans are actually indebted to a bank in some way. Being a young fool, I bought a Jackson CS a few years back and financed the entire thing - now being a little older and focused more on savings, I realize I actually made an extremely uninformed decision (even though I love it, $3k for a guitar that needed two years to pay off was not for me). I think many people would be ok with destroying their wallet/savings account to own their favorite piece of gear, and why not? They earn this money. 

The reality is that these companies are realizing that this wave of educated, technologically literate musicians that use social media platforms (like the user of the aforementioned signature model) act as an enormous marketing tool that gravitate a much broader fanbase, and people are more willing to save and spend for the sake of these high end models because of that. 

Note: Some of this is my opinion (the last paragraph for example), but the idea that select rich kids are the target audience of these expensive signature models is kind of ludicrous, they wouldn't make any money that way.


----------



## dschonn

^Thanks for the above statement, really helped to clear the case for me, as I was wondering about the same thing Andromalia had mentioned!


----------



## Andromalia

Yeah I forgot about the US credit system. All the gear I own I paid cash, and I couldn't have afforded that at 20. But I got a grand total of 0 debt in my life.


----------



## Zado

Just curious about the actual price of the Pery stuff here in EU



Considering the US retail price will possibly around 3-4k (I guess,correct me if I'm wrong),taxes,duties and how weak the &#8364; is at the moment,I see them being easily around 4000&#8364; each,if not more.Now,dunno about the whole Europe,but here is Italy Periphery fanbase is almost non existent,the biggest part of my friends and metal buddies(if not all of them) know their name at best..I really can't imagine these instruments making the scene here,not for the price at least.


----------



## Andromalia

Zado said:


> Just curious about the actual price of the Pery stuff here in EU



Well, stock USA RR1s, KV, SL2H are around the 2700 mark. Corey Beaulieu's sig is 3300. Custom select stuff varies between 2K5 and 3K mostly.


----------



## rockstarazuri

Specs wise, its basically an Ibanez RGA


----------



## guitarfan85

Oh no it comes with pickup rings??? Uh oh all the ibby fan boys will roar! Lol jk. Anyways it looks like a cool guitar but I will pass because it has someone's name on it, built to someone else's spec, built for someone else. Yes that is what a signature model guitar is. I wish PRS would just make a "metal" guitar without someone's name on it for once.


----------



## protest

guitarfan85 said:


> Oh no it comes with pickup rings??? Uh oh all the ibby fan boys will roar! Lol jk. Anyways it looks like a cool guitar but I will pass because it has someone's name on it, built to someone else's spec, built for someone else. Yes that is what a signature model guitar is. I wish PRS would just make a "metal" guitar without someone's name on it for once.



PRS Guitars | "Floyd" Custom 24

PRS Guitars | SE Torero


----------



## canuck brian

celticelk said:


> Did any of those include the bass players? I don't remember ever seeing a Newsted sig, for example, but I might just have missed it at the time.



I think Jason had a Sadowsky sig for a wee bit...i think...but Robert T has had a few different companies hook up with him (Warwick and Fernandes.)

Nice basses from Warwick too!


----------



## electriceye

I've never heard of Mark, but I say this is, really, the only bright spot in the 2015 PRS line-up. I saw the catalog (posted here) for this year and was pretty underwhelmed. I can't point out a bad thing about this axe. And I LOVE that black cherry finish!! This is a flat-out metal machine. I'm sure it will be priced accordingly, to PRS standards, so I don't envision getting one in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Thorerges

Andromalia said:


> Yeah I forgot about the US credit system. All the gear I own I paid cash, and I couldn't have afforded that at 20. But I got a grand total of 0 debt in my life.



It's a combination of the US credit system and the fact that until you're about 24, most people have no clue how to handle their own money.


----------



## Khoi

I can confirm again that the price is $3699. I called Sweetwater and they said about 2 month lead time. I'm gonna have to try it at NAMM before I place an order, but it looks like I may.


----------



## guitarfan85

protest said:


> PRS Guitars | "Floyd" Custom 24
> 
> PRS Guitars | SE Torero



I cab do without the FR. Maybe if the torero had a hard tail I would consider


----------



## Rich5150

canuck brian said:


> I think Jason had a Sadowsky sig for a wee bit...i think...but Robert T has had a few different companies hook up with him (Warwick and Fernandes.)
> 
> Nice basses from Warwick too!



Jason had a Spector Sig for a minute around '94
http://youtu.be/p1NK1YS5SsQ

I don't remember what they never panned out. 

His Sadowsky's aren't Sig models just stock Sadowsky models


----------



## PiggySmallz

Called my dealer today as well, $3699. I wish they had an artist top upgrade. The recent 10 tops have been lackluster at best. Its tough to find a quilt with depth to begin with, so I'm really hesitant about ordering one at those prices. I ultimately it's how the guitar sounds, but at those prices it should look great as well.

I'll probably wait until they hit the used market.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Hey, yeah, why isn't one of the choices blue? I thought he had a fetish for blue guitars? Or is that Bulb?


----------



## Khoi

PiggySmallz said:


> Called my dealer today as well, $3699. I wish they had an artist top upgrade. The recent 10 tops have been lackluster at best. Its tough to find a quilt with depth to begin with, so I'm really hesitant about ordering one at those prices. I ultimately it's how the guitar sounds, but at those prices it should look great as well.
> 
> I'll probably wait until they hit the used market.




You know, that's one of my concerns as well. I'm really afraid the quilt figuring won't live up to my expectations (and I have some high ones) if I order it, and I'll just be disappointed. Sucks, but I might just have to wait for some in-store so I can shop for the best top.




Dusty Chalk said:


> Hey, yeah, why isn't one of the choices blue? I thought he had a fetish for blue guitars? Or is that Bulb?



Misha loves blue guitars, but you can order Mark's signature PRS in Faded Whale Blue (which is a fantastic color)


----------



## HighGain510

PiggySmallz said:


> I'll probably wait until they hit the used market.





Khoi said:


> Sucks, but I might just have to wait for some in-store so I can shop for the best top.



Only issue with that approach is that these are a limited run so it's going to be down to how many dealers think these are going to sell well and feel like putting in an order for one. I didn't see numbers on the Dustie run but I'd be willing to bet there weren't a TON of those ordered by dealers that weren't customer orders...  Risky game hoping for a store to order them, and used market I'd doubt there will be a ton unless these sell really well and then a lot of people decide it wasn't what they wanted or they couldn't afford it. 

I am with you on the top quality though, I won't even custom order an Artist Package anymore because while most of my AP's have had AMAZING tops, I've seen some trickling through dealers that were hardly what I'd consider a 10 top and for that amount of money, if that had been MY custom order I had to wait 2-3 months for I would have been livid!  

Ah well, good for Mark! Interesting specs, to be honest my initial reaction was "you took everything I love about a PRS and then changed it... " but the more I think about it, variety is always good and I don't dislike the changes they made to this one at all. I actually prefer this model more than the Dustie sig, FWIW.  I wasn't super interested in these when I first heard about them but I dunno... keep teetering back and forth... 

I REALLY wish they offered at least the option of Pattern Regular in addition to the stock Pattern Thin on these recent short run sig models. While all necks that are hand-sanded vary a tiny bit, typically Pattern Thin ends up being too thin for me to play comfortably and I'd hate to pay mid-$3K's for something I wouldn't be able to play often.  My CU24 AP has a Pattern Regular neck and it's thin enough for shred but WAY less cramp-inducing overall and honestly the thicker neck helps it *sound* less thin too. Might have to call up some of my dealers and see if there is any wiggle room on neck carve for this run since it's so small.


----------



## themike

HighGain510 said:


> Might have to call up some of my dealers and see if there is any wiggle room on neck carve for this run since it's so small.








I suggest you grow some man hands, sling a shot of whiskey and get someeeee XOXO 


Also my guess is a no on the neck carve since its a signature.


----------



## HighGain510

themike said:


> I suggest you grow some man hands, sling a shot of whiskey and get someeeee XOXO
> 
> 
> Also my guess is a no on the neck carve since its a signature.



  Yeah I know, it's only like a 19.8mm on Pattern Thin vs 21.4mm on Pattern Regular, but my rheumatoid arthritis sucks hard at times so the thinner necks seem to give me the ouchies. It's a pain because it rules out so many awesome guitars for me on a regular basis... I used to play Ibby stuff almost exclusively back in the day and with time (and as my arthritis worsened) I had to start backing away from the Wizard carve stuff. Super lamesauce! Even with the Pattern Thin, this one still has me drooling a bit... wish I knew the price difference between this and the loaded Jackson Bulb sig already since I have my eye on a 7-string Misha sig too...


----------



## xwmucradiox

Im a little surprised that they have done limited ordering windows for these guitars where most of the bands' fans aren't going to be able to come up with $4000 in two months. Both for BTBAM and Periphery. I imagine there are going to be very very few of these actually built.

That said this is totally my kind of guitar. Love everything about it.


----------



## themike

xwmucradiox said:


> Im a little surprised that they have done limited ordering windows for these guitars where most of the bands' fans aren't going to be able to come up with $4000 in two months. Both for BTBAM and Periphery. I imagine there are going to be very very few of these actually built.
> 
> That said this is totally my kind of guitar. Love everything about it.



The ordering window is 3 months.... but delivery is 4-5 months total. You can order the guitar with a small deposit and pay the balance upon receiving it. I think if you cant figure out financing in 4 months, you were never going to because most dealers will do payments or places like Sweetwater offer actual GE financing. And thats not a dig, I wouldn't have 4k to plop down on a guitar without some planning but people either figure it out or just kick tires.


----------



## narad

Kind of a shame these ordering windows are timed as narrow as they are, that you can never see what you're actually ordering. I loved the Warring specs, and if I could only had seen some early instruments delivered/reviewed before the ordering window closed it might have happened :-/ I can't gamble with $3.7k


----------



## HighGain510

xwmucradiox said:


> Im a little surprised that they have done limited ordering windows for these guitars where most of the bands' fans aren't going to be able to come up with $4000 in two months.





themike said:


> *The ordering window is 3 months.... but delivery is 4-5 months total.* You can order the guitar with a small deposit and pay the balance upon receiving it. I think if you cant figure out financing in 4 months, you were never going to because most dealers will do payments or places like Sweetwater offer actual GE financing. And thats not a dig, I wouldn't have 4k to plop down on a guitar without some planning but people either figure it out or just kick tires.



Yep, Mike is totally right. Order window ends 3/6/15, figure roughly ~2-3 (seems like 2 is generally it for orders recently, maybe 3 if their backlog goes up again) months for the actual guitar to get built... if you start saving TODAY, that gives you roughly 5-6 months to get it paid off if you order at the beginning of March which is when the order window actually closes out.  I agree it sucks the order window is so small and it's not a standard production model, but I guess since they're not sure if these will sell well enough to justify tooling up to build a ton of them, they don't want to be stuck with a ton of extra inventory since that HAS bitten them on some models. There are dealers with 2012 models still NOS because they didn't sell well, so I'm sure it's coming from both PRS and the dealers not wanting to sit on inventory for months/years as well.


----------



## xwmucradiox

Even 6 months is a very small amount of time for young people to come up with $4000. The average Periphery fan probably isn't even 20. You guys are obviously successful folks based on the gear you post around here but I suspect many people that would love to have this guitar and save for it will never be able to get one.


----------



## MrakShores

Thanks for the feedback guys - very happy with the response so far.
I do agree, the narrow order window is a bit of a bummer, but you're looking at that ballpark price tag for a US-made PRS with a 10 top. Pricey as it is for some, it's par for the course for PRS. 
For those of you curious about the specs and how they affect the PRS "feel", I assure you I was concerned about that before we prototyped the guitar but it ended up coming out super balanced and feeling like a high-end PRS. The different scale length and fretboard radius make it way more suitable to what I do and how I play, but in no way does it feel like any of the other brands with those 2 specs. 

RE: AndyJanson - I was never working on a signature set with DiMarzio; only a personal custom set which I put in some of my old guitars.

RE: Black Mamba - they are stainless steel (edit: my prototype is SS; ended up going with jumbo DGT fretwire for production since I preferred the feel of those slightly more) 

RE: protest - the satin finish on my main 6 has stayed 100% consistent since I got it. 

RE: Thorerges - the top picture is Charcoal Burst, the lower one is Holcomb burst (the violet towards the edges being the main difference).

RE: narad - what about that video was 'completely ridiculous', just out of curiosity? That was one of the most laid-back, candid interviews I've ever done, haha.


----------



## themike

MrakShores said:


> RE: Black Mamba - they are stainless steel. Paul Smith isn't a big fan but I got him to budge somehow, haha.



That's putting it pretty F'n lightly


----------



## xwmucradiox

MrakShores said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys - very happy with the response so far.
> I do agree, the narrow order window is a bit of a bummer, but you're looking at that ballpark price tag for a US-made PRS with a 10 top. Pricey as it is for some, it's par for the course for PRS.
> For those of you curious about the specs and how they affect the PRS "feel", I assure you I was concerned about that before we prototyped the guitar but it ended up coming out super balanced and feeling like a high-end PRS. The different scale length and fretboard radius make it way more suitable to what I do and how I play, but in no way does it feel like any of the other brands with those 2 specs.
> 
> RE: AndyJanson - I was never working on a signature set with DiMarzio; only a personal custom set which I put in some of my old guitars.
> 
> RE: Black Mamba - they are stainless steel. Paul Smith isn't a big fan but I got him to budge somehow, haha.
> 
> RE: protest - the satin finish on my main 6 has stayed 100% consistent since I got it.
> 
> RE: Thorerges - the top picture is Charcoal Burst, the lower one is Holcomb burst (the violet towards the edges being the main difference).
> 
> RE: narad - what about that video was 'completely ridiculous', just out of curiosity? That was one of the most laid-back, candid interviews I've ever done, haha.



If these do end up selling well, poke at them to do an SE! The specs on this guitar are everything I'm into. You done good


----------



## MrakShores

I agree, which is why if anyone is realistically interested in this or any other high-end guitar, I recommend to call your local shop and request that they stock a couple - that way they'll be available and in stores after the order window closes. 



xwmucradiox said:


> Even 6 months is a very small amount of time for young people to come up with $4000. The average Periphery fan probably isn't even 20. You guys are obviously successful folks based on the gear you post around here but I suspect many people that would love to have this guitar and save for it will never be able to get one.


----------



## bulb

MrakShores said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys - very happy with the response so far.
> I do agree, the narrow order window is a bit of a bummer, but you're looking at that ballpark price tag for a US-made PRS with a 10 top. Pricey as it is for some, it's par for the course for PRS.
> For those of you curious about the specs and how they affect the PRS "feel", I assure you I was concerned about that before we prototyped the guitar but it ended up coming out super balanced and feeling like a high-end PRS. The different scale length and fretboard radius make it way more suitable to what I do and how I play, but in no way does it feel like any of the other brands with those 2 specs.
> 
> RE: AndyJanson - I was never working on a signature set with DiMarzio; only a personal custom set which I put in some of my old guitars.
> 
> RE: Black Mamba - they are stainless steel. Paul Smith isn't a big fan but I got him to budge somehow, haha.
> 
> RE: protest - the satin finish on my main 6 has stayed 100% consistent since I got it.
> 
> RE: Thorerges - the top picture is Charcoal Burst, the lower one is Holcomb burst (the violet towards the edges being the main difference).
> 
> RE: narad - what about that video was 'completely ridiculous', just out of curiosity? That was one of the most laid-back, candid interviews I've ever done, haha.



lol ur gay


----------



## MrakShores

bulb said:


> lol ur gay



are you? a/s/l?
hit me up on ICQ: hotguy4u69


----------



## bulb

orly i wuz jking but now is srs 
ICQ: Xx2QT3.144UxX


----------



## celticelk

^^^ "QT3.14" cracked my shit up.


----------



## arcadia fades

£3649 GBP Street Price for the UK i've been told from PRS Europe


----------



## Hachetjoel

I think this will be one of the few prs 10 tops not going to a dentist.


----------



## Zado

arcadia fades said:


> £3649 GBP Street Price for the UK i've been told from PRS Europe



Ok this is exceeding my expectations a bit


----------



## Jake

Hachetjoel said:


> I think this will be one of the few prs 10 tops not going to a dentist.


I am definitely not a dentist and I have a PRS 10 top


----------



## narad

Jake said:


> I am definitely not a dentist and I have a PRS 10 top



Found the lawyer j/k


----------



## TemjinStrife

narad said:


> Found the lawyer j/k



I'm a lawyer and I do not own a PRS


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I can name maybe 4 Periphery songs (I mean no offense to you fellows, you're both solid musicians, and the lot of you), and I will be owning one of these guitars


----------



## narad

MrakShores said:


> RE: narad - what about that video was 'completely ridiculous', just out of curiosity? That was one of the most laid-back, candid interviews I've ever done, haha.



Commenting on it as an advertisement, not as an interview. You know, like the story about staying in tune, guys in disbelief - I mean, you've got tons of high-end guitars, evertune guitars, right? Surely that's not that unusual enough to shock you guys. Aren't half of them in tune after those journeys? I myself flew (checked) a Navigator LP from Tokyo to London in such extremity that there were drops of humidity all over the case when I picked it up, still in tune when I picked it up. Same with a j-custom from Osaka to NY, though, naturally it has locking tuners. Just a lot of it struck me as things spun as unique but that I'd simply expect/are common on most high-end guitar that show up on this forum (like wanting a bridge that's aggressive AND clear AND versatile - that's what everyone's trying to claim around here, right?), so that's the perspective I'm approaching it from. Forum junkies like me may not be the intended audience! 

But I really don't think the internet allows me to easily convey how not-actually-judgemental I'm being, say whatever you want and I guess it is your job to get everyone excited for the guitar, but for me - awesome finishes on a PRS with a flatter radius, satin finish, and pickups I'd like way more than stock PRS pickups?? I'm psyched right then and there - exactly what I'd order if I ever buy a private stock. So I hope it doesn't sound like I'm ragging on you to say I had to roll my eyes a few times during the video - you and Dustie are still responsible for the best spec'd PRS guitars I've seen in years (- or ever, if I'm to be honest ).


----------



## themike

TemjinStrife said:


> I'm a lawyer and I do not own a PRS



Thats it - you're disbarred.


----------



## JoeyBTL

For anyone worried about the short order window and the price, if you get one I can't imagine it will depreciate much at all seeing as it won't be available anymore after that.


----------



## Thorerges

Adam Of Angels said:


> I can name maybe 4 Periphery songs (I mean no offense to you fellows, you're both solid musicians, and the lot of you), and I will be owning one of these guitars



I'm sure they appreciate your judgement.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I was being respectful. It would have been rude to come into this thread and come across like, "yeah dude, I don't like your band at all, but cool guitar," so I made sure I was clear. 

Anyway, I wonder if PRS will build these with any other colors than what they have listed on the site. Slim chance, but although I'm ok with every color listed, I'm not in love with any of them. They have this purple sort of night sky looking color that would be amazing!


----------



## HRC51

Mark (MrakShores):

Great specs. 25.5 scale PRS is a great addition to the lineup. I like the wide fat neck profile for 6 string, but it's your sig.

Are you going to get PRS to make a USA 7 string? A Mark Holcomb 7 would be fantastic! 

Thanks


----------



## bnzboy

Just put down the down payment  Mid April is the approximate arrival date for Canadian dealers


----------



## Thorerges

HRC51 said:


> Mark (MrakShores):
> 
> Great specs. 25.5 scale PRS is a great addition to the lineup. I like the wide fat neck profile for 6 string, but it's your sig.
> 
> Are you going to get PRS to make a USA 7 string? A Mark Holcomb 7 would be fantastic!
> 
> Thanks



My guess is, if this model sells well enough and by the end of the run everyone is happy - there is no reason why not?

Kind of like the Bill Kelliher signature, that actually sold pretty well and thus he's getting another one. I am pretty same goes for all guitarists with signatures.


----------



## Khoi

I'll be at NAMM this year so I'll give you guys a low-down on how it is when I get to check it out!


----------



## toiletstand

man if i can get a down payment by march. i know i can have the rest 2-3 months later. shame there arent any dealers in my area.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

toiletstand said:


> man if i can get a down payment by march. i know i can have the rest 2-3 months later. shame there arent any dealers in my area.




You're better off ordering from an online retailer that's outside your state anyway, that way you won't have to pay sales tax. Sweetwater doesn't require any money up front either.


----------



## Zalbu

holy .... mark effin holcomb posted in my thread technology is so cool 

...don't mind me


----------



## HighGain510

Just a heads up, I did chat with one of my go-to dealers who I know has a little pull with PRS, there is no wiggle room on the neck carve for these. Pattern Thin is it because it's a signature model and that's the spec Mark requested. Bummer, was hoping to grab one but leaning towards passing solely due to the neck carve.


----------



## pdbeaton87

canuck brian said:


> I think Jason had a Sadowsky sig for a wee bit...i think...but Robert T has had a few different companies hook up with him (Warwick and Fernandes.)
> 
> Nice basses from Warwick too!



Just purchased this exact bass the other day. Pretty cool, kinda hard to come by. I love that Ocean Blue! Waiting for it to arrive..

As for the Mark Sig., wish I had the money to purchase one and that the window to order one wasn't so short like everyone else has mentioned. Definitely like the specs. and hardtail bridge! That paint scheme is sexy!


----------



## HighGain510

MrakShores said:


> RE: Black Mamba - they are stainless steel. Paul Smith isn't a big fan but I got him to budge somehow, haha.



Hey Mark - I'd give a shout to PRS (or adjust the post) as I reached out to one of the bigger dealers I go through for my PRS and he said he confirmed with PRS that the spec does NOT include stainless steel fretwire. Perhaps there was talk between you and Paul about seeing if that was a possibility or something, but my dealer confirmed these DO NOT come with SS fretwire.


----------



## pdbeaton87

It was probably done custom just for his own personal guitar.


----------



## BTS

HighGain510 said:


> Just a heads up, I did chat with one of my go-to dealers who I know has a little pull with PRS, there is no wiggle room on the neck carve for these. Pattern Thin is it because it's a signature model and that's the spec Mark requested. Bummer, was hoping to grab one but leaning towards passing solely due to the neck carve.




Wondering if the same same rules apply to the fretboard radius? I guess its probably the case.


----------



## Ramburger

HighGain510 said:


> Hey Mark - I'd give a shout to PRS (or adjust the post) as I reached out to one of the bigger dealers I go through for my PRS and he said he confirmed with PRS that the spec does NOT include stainless steel fretwire. Perhaps there was talk between you and Paul about seeing if that was a possibility or something,* but my dealer confirmed these DO NOT come with SS fretwire.*


Disappointed if this is true  Was really hoping I'd be able to get a 25.5" PRS with SS frets.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Yeah, I'll actually be sort of disappointed if that is true as well.


----------



## chassless

so... any more info on the pups? will they be released separately, and when? are they based off already existing pickups, so we can get an idea? any sound clips anytime soon?


----------



## HighGain510

BTS said:


> Wondering if the same same rules apply to the fretboard radius? I guess its probably the case.



The only radius for this guitar is 20" and neck carve is Pattern Thin only as well, they're both standard as the only option because that was the choice for the signature model. Neither of them are items that can be changed, they're set for the signature model. PRS is firm on this.


----------



## BTS

HighGain510 said:


> The only radius for this guitar is 20" and neck carve is Pattern Thin only as well, they're both standard as the only option because that was the choice for the signature model. Neither of them are items that can be changed, they're set for the signature model. PRS is firm on this.



Thanks for confirming.

Mm... Maybe I'll just have to adapt, as apart from the fb this is pretty much how I'd spec a private stock PRS if I could afford it!


----------



## HighGain510

BTS said:


> Thanks for confirming.
> 
> Mm... Maybe I'll just have to adapt, as apart from the fb this is pretty much how I'd spec a private stock PRS if I could afford it!



Yeah 20" radius is actually pretty sweet, I've had that on a few guitars and adapted to it pretty well so that was actually a plus for me! Neck carve set as Pattern Thin is just a no-go for me when I'm dropping that much cash, I'd prefer to have a slightly thicker neck.  Ah well, I'm sure for the other folks lining up these are going to be sweet!


----------



## zimbloth

I've been getting a billion emails/PM asking what the price/release date is on this guitar (as we're a PRS dealer stocking these), so I figured I'd share just in case it hasn't been covered yet: MAP is $3699, we're told ones ordered now will be shipping in April.


----------



## electriceye

Ramburger said:


> Disappointed if this is true  Was really hoping I'd be able to get a 25.5" PRS with SS frets.



Just get a refret, ya big babies.


----------



## BTS

Deleted double post. Apologies. Mods feel free to kill this


----------



## themike

So the SS aren't on the production run of the guitar, but jumbo DGT's are which is solid.


----------



## Skullet

Looks amazing shame i can't justify buying one *preys for SE version *


----------



## MrakShores

HighGain510 said:


> Hey Mark - I'd give a shout to PRS (or adjust the post) as I reached out to one of the bigger dealers I go through for my PRS and he said he confirmed with PRS that the spec does NOT include stainless steel fretwire. Perhaps there was talk between you and Paul about seeing if that was a possibility or something, but my dealer confirmed these DO NOT come with SS fretwire.



You're right - it was my flub. The _prototype_ I play has SS, but for production we actually went with the jumbo DGT frets which I actually ended up preferring slightly in the end.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Another question: is it possible to get that bridge in black? Not on the guitar, but as an aftermarket purchase? I'm not entirely familiar with what it is, exactly, and I think that Black Cherry would look savage with all black hardware.


----------



## HighGain510

MrakShores said:


> You're right - it was my flub. The _prototype_ I play has SS, but for production we actually went with the jumbo DGT frets which I actually ended up preferring slightly in the end.



All good man! DGT frets are just jumbo Dunlop wire and they feel great! Had them on several PRS now, they play great!


----------



## toiletstand

Adam Of Angels said:


> You're better off ordering from an online retailer that's outside your state anyway, that way you won't have to pay sales tax. Sweetwater doesn't require any money up front either.


----------



## Angelus

Adam Of Angels said:


> Another question: is it possible to get that bridge in black? Not on the guitar, but as an aftermarket purchase? I'm not entirely familiar with what it is, exactly, and I think that Black Cherry would look savage with all black hardware.



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## MrakShores

Adam Of Angels said:


> Another question: is it possible to get that bridge in black? Not on the guitar, but as an aftermarket purchase? I'm not entirely familiar with what it is, exactly, and I think that Black Cherry would look savage with all black hardware.



PRS isn't currently offering a black bridge, and to be quite honest I'm not sure about adding it aftermarket. I agree about the Black Cherry and the hardware though.


----------



## MrakShores

BTS said:


> Wondering if the same same rules apply to the fretboard radius? I guess its probably the case.



Yep, every model will have the same neck carve and fretboard radius.


----------



## harmony08

MrakShores said:


> Yep, every model will have the same neck carve and fretboard radius.



Mark, I am just wondering does holcomb burst come with maple binding? Because I have just ordered holcomb burst, it should be without binding as i expected (just like your prototype guitar), am I right?


----------



## javashred

Yep, I'll need to get one of these.


----------



## Erwin_AT

I just watched a video on YouTube in which mark holcomb stated in july 2014 that in his custom prs are custom dimarzio PUs installed. MH said in the video that he uses this custom dimarzios for 1 1/2 years. And now his has SD signature PUs, created in a few days session. So I asked myself, if Dimarzio let him down or SD made just a better offer?

What do you think?


----------



## VigilSerus

Erwin_AT said:


> I just watched a video on YouTube in which mark holcomb stated in july 2014 that in his custom prs are custom dimarzio PUs installed. MH said in the video that he uses this custom dimarzios for 1 1/2 years. And now his has SD signature PUs, created in a few days session. So I asked myself, if Dimarzio let him down or SD made just a better offer?
> 
> What do you think?



I'm too lazy to search right now but someone in this thread already said that the DiMarzios were a custom set made just for him, while the SD's were made more as his sig.


----------



## absolutorigin

Erwin_AT said:


> I just watched a video on YouTube in which mark holcomb stated in july 2014 that in his custom prs are custom dimarzio PUs installed. MH said in the video that he uses this custom dimarzios for 1 1/2 years. And now his has SD signature PUs, created in a few days session. So I asked myself, if Dimarzio let him down or SD made just a better offer?
> 
> What do you think?



Does it really matter? It's a non issue as far as I'm concerned. Many artists are gear-whores like the rest of us and their tastes can change. Furthermore, $$$ talks so I wouldn't be surprised if SD made him an offer. Artists have been doing this for years. See them in one ad saying this is the best guitar ever, and in a different one say the same thing about another brand. I think people should stop concerning themselves so much about what the artists play and just worry about their own stuff. There is so much quality product out there, no need to be tied to a specific aspect about an artist.


----------



## bouVIP

I remember him posting about hanging out with Keith Merrow and then in a few days he had his own Seymour Duncan pickups so there's that.


----------



## Khoi

Erwin_AT said:


> I just watched a video on YouTube in which mark holcomb stated in july 2014 that in his custom prs are custom dimarzio PUs installed. MH said in the video that he uses this custom dimarzios for 1 1/2 years. And now his has SD signature PUs, created in a few days session. So I asked myself, if Dimarzio let him down or SD made just a better offer?
> 
> What do you think?



Mark has said several times that the DiMarzios were NOT a working signature set, just simply a custom set they made for him. Pretty sure SSO just started the signature rumor and automatically labelled them as such.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

Sweet baby Jesus I think my custom PRS has been created. I've been GASsing for a PRS for about 4 years now, but none have been as amazing as this. Any word on if the Alpha/Omega set will start being sold thru Duncan like other signature pickups?


----------



## the.godfather

This guitar looks really great, but I'm more looking forward to the pickups. Hopefully Seymour Duncan announce them at NAMM and they're available soon after. They sound great!


----------



## SeditiousDissent

^ That was answered that one a few pages back. Success!



technomancer said:


> Just found out the pickups are not exclusive to this guitar. Duncan posted on their facebook page a bit ago that they'll be available separately and as a calibrated set.


----------



## ProphetOfHatred

Am I the only one who thinks this guitar takes away everything that makes a PRS a PRS? I really don't get it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ProphetOfHatred said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this guitar takes away everything that makes a PRS a PRS? I really don't get it.



PRS has been releasing quite a few guitars in the passed few years that go away from tradition. Why is Mark's suddenly bad? 

Besides, just because he changed the specs doesn't mean it isn't a PRS. It still has PRS's quality, which turns a lot of people onto the brand.


----------



## HighGain510

ProphetOfHatred said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this guitar takes away everything that makes a PRS a PRS? I really don't get it.



It takes away the traditional PRS radius and scale, so in a sense... I guess perhaps a little bit? But the quality of a PRS is the quality of a PRS, so for guys who love PRS but general feel/playability of 10" radius and 25" scale is not for them, the change in scale and radius might be enough of a tipping point for them to finally buy one. 

Plus the Mushok-style hardtail bridge is not available on any of the other USA guitars (and it has the solid through-body block attached to the bridge which is always nice, that's how Thorn does his hardtail models as well and it sounds fantastic having the added bridge mass go all the way through the body!) and if people like the feel of a trem saddle but the stability of a hardtail, that's a plus too.  

Honestly aside from the neck carve (for my tastes, of course, YMMV ), this thing IS a beast of a guitar, even if it's a "non-traditional" spec set for a PRS. That's the nice thing about sig models I guess... they can be different from the usual fare. Nobody bat an eye when they released the Mushok and gave it a 27.7" scale... that's still very much a PRS despite it's highly non-traditional spec set.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^Or all the Floyd Rose models, or the 24.5'' models, or the 7-string, or 513, or the Dustie Waring, or the Clint Lowery, etc. etc...


----------



## SeditiousDissent

ProphetOfHatred said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this guitar takes away everything that makes a PRS a PRS? I really don't get it.



Yes...yes you are.

I think the Holcomb model is supremely sexy. Aside from the Tremonti and Waring, there haven't been _many_ core models that are aimed specifically toward the hard rock/metal community...I'm just glad they didn't toss in the \m/ pickups. They may sound killer, but for some reason, I just cannot take them seriously. 

I think PRS doesn't want to end up being pigeonholed to a certain vibe (cough...cough...Gibson) and face the inevitable shitstorm whenever they release something "innovative."

Cough...cough...this


----------



## Adam Of Angels

ProphetOfHatred said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this guitar takes away everything that makes a PRS a PRS? I really don't get it.




Neck profile, body shape/contours, build quality, and aesthetics are still a PRS. Flatter fretboard radius, a half inch added to the scale, and a different hard tail just offer some unique features. There's only 2,000 other PRS models that don't deviate from the norm, so I think this is acceptable.


----------



## technomancer

ProphetOfHatred said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this guitar takes away everything that makes a PRS a PRS? I really don't get it.



Because every PRS has the same scale length, bridge, and fretboard radius?


----------



## Adam Of Angels

technomancer said:


> Because every PRS has the same scale length, bridge, and fretboard radius?




Right, with this in mind, the DGT is just as much of a deviation, and the Torero is not a PRS at all.


----------



## absolutorigin

Adam Of Angels said:


> Right, with this in mind, the DGT is just as much of a deviation, and the Torero is not a PRS at all.



Of course this is the truth. I mean the SC245/SC58 with the shorter scale length, 2 piece bridge is essentially just a rebranded Les Paul right? It even has the same amount of control knobs .


----------



## rifftrauma

Ordered mine today, hopefully we'll have a double NGD with my Daemoness in April.


----------



## Endnote

Definitely a great release by PRS, only thing I would change is the neck (mahogany instead of maple) and SS frets. Just my preference. Still, great to see a PRS that has some slightly different features than usual. Especially that bridge. I love a good hardtail.


----------



## bouVIP

rifftrauma said:


> Ordered mine today, hopefully we'll have a double NGD with my Daemoness in April.



I'll be bottling up my all rage and jealousy until April to unleash it one thread then


----------



## rifftrauma

bouVIP said:


> I'll be bottling up my all rage and jealousy until April to unleash it one thread then



From what I've seen, I think Dylan's next batch is going to be pretty amazing...


----------



## Adam Of Angels

So, I was thinking I'd definitely get Cherry or Jade, but after seeing that video where Mark was showing off his pickups, that Holcomb burst is amazing... It's sort of like that finish Emil had on his Private Stock, except with blackberry juice instead of red, or something.


----------



## protest

Adam Of Angels said:


> So, I was thinking I'd definitely get Cherry or Jade, but after seeing that video where Mark was showing off his pickups, that Holcomb burst is amazing... It's sort of like that finish Emil had on his Private Stock, except with blackberry juice instead of red, or something.



It definitely looks like one of those finishes that don't really come through in pics, but that you can tell will look awesome in person.


----------



## the.godfather

arcadia fades said:


> £3649 GBP Street Price for the UK i've been told from PRS Europe



Yup, that is the exact figure I've been quoted from the 2 shops/dealers I've asked.


----------



## hairychris

the.godfather said:


> Yup, that is the exact figure I've been quoted from the 2 shops/dealers I've asked.



And that's, unfortunately, why I won't be getting one of these. Very nice guitar and is specced in a way that I prefer over the standard PRS Customs (fretwire, scale, non-stoptail hardtail) but the price in Europe is a bit of an owch - 1.5x that of the US.

If I was US based I'd be on it! Will be interested to see the reviews when they ship.


----------



## absolutorigin

I wish more companies would offer Black Nickel as a hardware finish like DW has on their drums. I think the stoptail in Black Nickel would go great with the Holcomb Burst, Black Cherry, and etc.


----------



## the.godfather

hairychris said:


> And that's, unfortunately, why I won't be getting one of these. Very nice guitar and is specced in a way that I prefer over the standard PRS Customs (fretwire, scale, non-stoptail hardtail) but the price in Europe is a bit of an owch - 1.5x that of the US.



Yeah, I've had to count myself out too. At that price, it's used car money. I have no doubt it's a fantastic instrument though and will be worth every single penny of that price. I'm personally just not in a position to lay down that kind of coin at the moment. I'm really looking forward to seeing them in some of the different colours too. Once again, if only we were in the US!


----------



## protest

absolutorigin said:


> I wish more companies would offer Black Nickel as a hardware finish like DW has on their drums. I think the stoptail in Black Nickel would go great with the Holcomb Burst, Black Cherry, and etc.



Dude I know. I don't know why that gunmetal color is so rare. It works really well with so many finishes. Not as dark as black or as blingy as chrome/nickel. 
Sometimes nickel shows up in a similar shade in photos, and to me it almost always looks better than the actual in person color.


----------



## electriceye

the.godfather said:


> Yeah, I've had to count myself out too. At that price, it's used car money. I have no doubt it's a fantastic instrument though and will be worth every single penny of that price. I'm personally just not in a position to lay down that kind of coin at the moment. I'm really looking forward to seeing them in some of the different colours too. Once again, if only we were in the US!



Doesn't seem any differently priced than any other PRS. Why is anyone surprised?

I've never played a PRS before, so I'm a bit in the dark. I've always wondered if their price tags were REALLY justified, especially now they're all mass produced. Even if I had $5k to drop on a guitar, I'd be way more tempted to buy two lower-priced axes instead of one PRS. But, maybe I'm talking out my a$$ since maybe they are that good. Just hard to comprehend how.


----------



## Thorerges

They're very good guitars, amazing in fact.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

It's one of those things where, yes, the prices suck, but..... there isn't really anything exactly like a PRS, and if you want one, you may very well justify the high price just so you don't have to settle with something that doesn't do the same thing for you. They're excellent, fancy guitars with high price tags, but there are far more expensive guitars that I figure don't quite stack up to a PRS.


----------



## MattThePenguin

electriceye said:


> Doesn't seem any differently priced than any other PRS. Why is anyone surprised?
> 
> I've never played a PRS before, so I'm a bit in the dark. I've always wondered if their price tags were REALLY justified, especially now they're all mass produced. Even if I had $5k to drop on a guitar, I'd be way more tempted to buy two lower-priced axes instead of one PRS. But, maybe I'm talking out my a$$ since maybe they are that good. Just hard to comprehend how.



There's a wall of Custom 24s at the guitar center by me and they blow every other guitar in the store out of the water. You just can't go wrong with one


----------



## hairychris

Adam Of Angels said:


> It's one of those things where, yes, the prices suck, but..... there isn't really anything exactly like a PRS, and if you want one, you may very well justify the high price just so you don't have to settle with something that doesn't do the same thing for you. They're excellent, fancy guitars with high price tags, but there are far more expensive guitars that I figure don't quite stack up to a PRS.



Well, in the UK a nice Custom 24 streets at about 2500 GBP (~3750 USD), this streets 1000 GBP (~1500 USD) higher. Not insignificant.

I'm well aware of PRS's quality, I own 2 of them, but this is a serious investment.


----------



## lewstherin006

I dont know if this has been said yet (I think it has) but I just talked to mark and he said only his prototype has stainless steel frets. Production models will have the biggest nickel frets PRS has.


----------



## technomancer

lewstherin006 said:


> I dont know if this has been said yet (I think it has) but I just talked to mark and he said only his prototype has stainless steel frets. Production models will have the biggest nickel frets PRS has.



Yep already covered a couple pages ago. The production model has DGT frets on it.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92

absolutorigin said:


> I wish more companies would offer Black Nickel as a hardware finish like DW has on their drums. I think the stoptail in Black Nickel would go great with the Holcomb Burst, Black Cherry, and etc.


Isn't that what Ibanez, Schecter, & ESP put on like all of their guitars?


----------



## MattThePenguin

I saw Periphery in Atlanta and I went out of my way to let Mark know that he did a wonderful job on the guitar. It's exactly how I would spec out a custom shop guitar (idk if this has coil tapping though cause I'm a coil tapper)...

It's actually kinda creepy how close it is to what I would ask for. This GUITAR made me a fan of the band and I went to go see the show to see the guitar lol

So yeah, if you're reading this, well done Mark! You have quite the taste in guitars

Hail Satin!


----------



## Khoi

Reporting back on Mark's guitar after playing it at NAMM

It plays sooooo well. I didn't get a chance to plug it in, but it feels really really good. Definitely putting in an order when I can!!


----------



## rifftrauma

Khoi said:


> Reporting back on Mark's guitar after playing it at NAMM
> 
> It plays sooooo well. I didn't get a chance to plug it in, but it feels really really good. Definitely putting in an order when I can!!




Pics or it didn't happen man....just saying.


----------



## PiggySmallz

I gave in and ordered one from my dealer a couple of weeks ago. Really looking forward to playing it!


----------



## Khoi

rifftrauma said:


> Pics or it didn't happen man....just saying.



pics incoming soon


----------



## Khoi

Holcomb Burst: 






Red:


----------



## MattThePenguin

The red one is a perfect guitar. If I had the cash I'd buy it in a heartbeat. It'll be weird when I order a private stock model when I get older because it will probably be exactly this, hopefully that bridge isn't a one time deal.


----------



## ikarus

That top dissapoints me.


----------



## PiggySmallz

ikarus said:


> That top dissapoints me.



agreed. The one on the holcomb burst isn't bad, but the top on the red one is less than stellar for a $3699 10 top limited run. Red is difficult to photograph so hopefully there's more depth to it in person.

We'll see when mine is built how nice it is. Sometimes its the camera angle. That and wood must be scarce because the recent 10 tops have been less than decent in my opinion.


----------



## narad

PiggySmallz said:


> We'll see when mine is built how nice it is. Sometimes its the camera angle. That and wood must be scarce because the recent 10 tops have been less than decent in my opinion.



I don't think it's scarce as much as it is reserved for private stock now. Some good tops trickle into artist series and 10 tops occasionally, but there's really no consistency anymore.


----------



## PiggySmallz

narad said:


> I don't think it's scarce as much as it is reserved for private stock now. Some good tops trickle into artist series and 10 tops occasionally, but there's really no consistency anymore.



I understand that and agree. I asked about having one built with an artist top or wood library and was told they are 10 top only. The specs were great and wound up ordering one regardless.

edit: If they are saving tops for Private Stock, then it is likely that high quality woods are scarce. Less supply would drive prices higher and higher prices are associated with private stocks. From a business stand point if customers are willing to pay these prices for lower quality tops and the 10K+ for a private stock, then there's no reason why they wouldn't reserve the nicer woods for PS.


----------



## JoeyBTL

Although that might make sense, if you look at Suhr they have consistently amazing tops on all of their guitars and a lot of them are much cheaper than a PRS. So saying that good wood is scarce for a big company like PRS, it just doesn't add up.


----------



## narad

JoeyBTL said:


> Although that might make sense, if you look at Suhr they have consistently amazing tops on all of their guitars and a lot of them are much cheaper than a PRS. So saying that good wood is scarce for a big company like PRS, it just doesn't add up.



Yea, it's not really that scarce - at least, I don't really have too much trouble finding true 5A billets for $3-400, usually enough for two carve tops. It's just profit - if they were using 5A on 10 tops then why would you pay another $4k for a private stock? A private stock is mostly about top wood and stain - these are not high cost differences in terms of either materials or man hours, but it makes a big difference in the overall guitar aesthetic. And that's a very profitable aesthetic.

Funny that I also tried to ask for an artist-grade top on the Warring run. Was a dealbreaker to play the 10 top lottery.


----------



## Thorerges

narad said:


> Yea, it's not really that scarce - at least, I don't really have too much trouble finding true 5A billets for $3-400, usually enough for two carve tops. It's just profit - if they were using 5A on 10 tops then why would you pay another $4k for a private stock? A private stock is mostly about top wood and stain - these are not high cost differences in terms of either materials or man hours, but it makes a big difference in the overall guitar aesthetic. And that's a very profitable aesthetic.
> 
> Funny that I also tried to ask for an artist-grade top on the Warring run. Was a dealbreaker to play the 10 top lottery.



Quick question, why is it only PRS do this? For example Ibanez, Jackson, Gibson and Fender don't seem to have these incredible 10 top/private stock quality tops on them. 

I am sure PRS (along with Mayones/Skerv), are not the only brand to have access to such high quality tops, but I haven't actually seen other major brands advertise their tops like PRS.


----------



## narad

Thorerges said:


> Quick question, why is it only PRS do this? For example Ibanez, Jackson, Gibson and Fender don't seem to have these incredible 10 top/private stock quality tops on them.
> 
> I am sure PRS (along with Mayones/Skerv), are not the only brand to have access to such high quality tops, but I haven't actually seen other major brands advertise their tops like PRS.



Probably just different markets? Gibson CS definitely has lots of super nice quilt maple, it's just that they actually sell those guitars for less than more authentic slip-matched flame tops on LP reissues. Same with Fender. Ibanez sources a lot of 5A quilt maple and then slices them all up into super thin veneers, but there are some j-customs that have 4-5A tops and are priced around what PRS private stock cost.

I think out of all those brands, PRS has cultivated more of a reputation for using really nice quilt maple, going all the way back to the mid 90s.


----------



## PiggySmallz

narad said:


> Yea, it's not really that scarce - at least, I don't really have too much trouble finding true 5A billets for $3-400, usually enough for two carve tops. It's just profit - if they were using 5A on 10 tops then why would you pay another $4k for a private stock? A private stock is mostly about top wood and stain - these are not high cost differences in terms of either materials or man hours, but it makes a big difference in the overall guitar aesthetic. And that's a very profitable aesthetic.
> 
> Funny that I also tried to ask for an artist-grade top on the Warring run. Was a dealbreaker to play the 10 top lottery.



I like that you refer to it as the 10 top lottery, because that's exactly what it has become. I have a 10 top sitting next to me right now that is absolutely killer and was built in 2011 (great year for 10 tops IMO), but I saw some in guitar center recently and was completely surprised when I saw the 10 on the back of the headstock. That probably explains why they've gone back to the paua shell inlays, to make up for the lack of 10 top consistency.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Cool demo/interview Mark did at NAMM:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZQHfu4JKpU


----------



## chassless

i gotta say, that short little demo he did is the best sounding one so far. probably because it's not drowned in a mix i guess.


----------



## FallOfHumanity

Bit of a bump, but I'm putting a deposit down (almost the full amount) on Tuesday.

The moment I saw this offered, I had to have one. Waited til the last minute to order though, lol.


----------



## narad

Nice. I was a bit skeptical but the Waring run guitars look really amazing. Definitely would love to get in on this run but poor timing :-/


----------



## Rich5150

I was late getting in on the waring run. Ended up grabbing 2 anyway. Might grab a Holcomb when they come out as well


----------



## Musiscience

Rich5150 said:


> I was late getting in on the waring run. Ended up grabbing 2 anyway. Might grab a Holcomb when they come out as well



Incoming NGD's? I hope so, I really would enjoy seeing more, and better, pictures of those!


----------



## FallOfHumanity

Rich5150 said:


> I was late getting in on the waring run. Ended up grabbing 2 anyway. Might grab a Holcomb when they come out as well



Those are gorgeous. However, I will never own another Floyd guitar again. I cannot stand that bridge, not the locking nut that comes with them.

If you're considering a Holcomb you might want to get your order in. After March 6 you cannot order them any more.

I'm torn. I'm set to put a massive deposit down for a Holcomb, but I also realize I could get nearly the same PRS guitar for half the price and then use the other half of cash for a better amp. 

First world problems up in the bitch.


----------



## Rich5150

Better pictures will be coming waiting on a new camera to arrive. I did not preorder these I just purchased them out of dealer stock from stores that got them. Aside from these 2 I have a few other things that have come in that I will be doing a massive ngd for.


----------



## narad

They definitely needed to do more greens:


----------



## Rich5150

Agreed that jade was insane


----------



## chassless

FallOfHumanity said:


> ... I could get nearly the same PRS guitar for half the price



except that's not the case. it has some pretty unique specs that do set it apart from other PRS's that i think are worth being taken into consideration


----------



## FallOfHumanity

chassless said:


> except that's not the case. it has some pretty unique specs that do set it apart from other PRS's that i think are worth being taken into consideration



Kind of, but not really. The only two specs on this guitar that are unique are the scale length and string through bridge. The satin, is nice but I can take it or leave it.

At that point I can get a used cu24, order the same pickups and get some hips got hardware. Voila!

But I've decided I'm going to go with one anyhow. No sense in imitating a guitar just because it's a bit less.


----------



## HighGain510

Rich5150 said:


> I was late getting in on the waring run. Ended up grabbing 2 anyway. Might grab a Holcomb when they come out as well



They're both awesome, but man that charcoal one is pretty!  

I busted out my CU24 AP (Pinky! ) last night and realized that as much as I dig the specs on Mark's sig, I'm not going to pull the trigger on one. Figured I'd let it marinate for a while so I could really think it through, but I find my CU24 AP covers about the same ground and the extra .5" on the scale and hardtail weren't enough to make me go "DAMN I NEED THAT!" since it's so close to my CU24, so I get what FoH is saying here. If I blocked my PRS trem, other than the scale length, I'm pretty much there... plus mine has a PS-quality top and neck with a gorgeous black ebony board too, so I'm not crying in my cheerios or anything about not being able to grab one of these.  That being said, it IS a cool sig model and if it had a thicker neck option I'd probably have needed to sell something to buy one myself! 

I'd love to get this:






With the specs of Mark's sig though! HOOCHIE MAMA!!!


----------



## Rich5150

Thanks. Not charcoal though it's Faded Whale Blue lol. Just a bad pictture


----------



## HighGain510

Rich5150 said:


> Thanks. Not charcoal though it's Faded Whale Blue lol. Just a bad pictture



Ahhh haha gotcha, would love to see some better pics of those (I guess in another thread so as to not continue derailing the Holcomb discussion ) then as they are both tasty!


----------



## MattThePenguin

HighGain510 said:


> They're both awesome, but man that charcoal one is pretty!
> 
> I busted out my CU24 AP (Pinky! ) last night and realized that as much as I dig the specs on Mark's sig, I'm not going to pull the trigger on one. Figured I'd let it marinate for a while so I could really think it through, but I find my CU24 AP covers about the same ground and the extra .5" on the scale and hardtail weren't enough to make me go "DAMN I NEED THAT!" since it's so close to my CU24, so I get what FoH is saying here. If I blocked my PRS trem, other than the scale length, I'm pretty much there... plus mine has a PS-quality top and neck with a gorgeous black ebony board too, so I'm not crying in my cheerios or anything about not being able to grab one of these.  That being said, it IS a cool sig model and if it had a thicker neck option I'd probably have needed to sell something to buy one myself!
> 
> I'd love to get this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the specs of Mark's sig though! HOOCHIE MAMA!!!




That is beautiful man, if I already had that I wouldn't go for the Mark either. 

How'd you block the bridge off? Dealing with a trem is.. so aggravating lol.. but these trems sound amazing and I don't want the sustain to take a hit. Idk if putting a block of wood in there affects that


----------



## Rich5150

HighGain510 said:


> Ahhh haha gotcha, would love to see some better pics of those (I guess in another thread so as to not continue derailing the Holcomb discussion ) then as they are both tasty!



They are coming as soon as my new camera arrives ill have a NGD up in a separate post


----------



## FallOfHumanity

My MH sig has been ordered. Estimated delivery is end of May. Longest 10-12 weeks of my life.


----------



## PiggySmallz

Fret12 video of Mark's story behind his sig. I can't wait for mine to get here.


----------



## crg123

narad said:


> They definitely needed to do more greens:


----------



## Eclipse

Those are pretty awesome! I can see these doing really well for PRS and Mark as well!


----------



## leonardo7

I wonder how many were ordered and how long they will last in-stock at the few places that ordered several. Do you guys think these could go up in value if they dont offer them again? I know that if any brand has collectibility its definitely PRS, and with the 25.5" scale and 20" fretboard radius as well as ebony fretboards you really have an ultra unique PRS that is extremely limited


----------



## narad

leonardo7 said:


> I wonder how many were ordered and how long they will last in-stock at the few places that ordered several. Do you guys think these could go up in value if they dont offer them again? I know that if any brand has collectibility its definitely PRS, and with the 25.5" scale and 20" fretboard radius as well as ebony fretboards you really have an ultra unique PRS that is extremely limited



Sounds like you ordered a few for flipping.


----------



## HighGain510

leonardo7 said:


> I wonder how many were ordered and how long they will last in-stock at the few places that ordered several. Do you guys think these could go up in value if they dont offer them again? I know that if any brand has collectibility its definitely PRS, and with the 25.5" scale and 20" fretboard radius as well as ebony fretboards you really have an ultra unique PRS that is extremely limited



Doubtful. It's already appealing to a niche market segment, that's why its limited and not a full-time artist signature like they have done in the past with sig models for the bigger name guys. I'm sure they will sell well for the small run, but no, I don't think these are going to become "collectible" by any means. It's not going to be worth more than anyone is willing to pay for it used anyways, and the used market has been in the toilet lately. You might get lucky and find someone who missed out on the run and has cash later when they go up for sale, but I really don't think these are going to become collectible or worth more later. 

PRS has done a bunch of limited runs, dealer wood library runs etc. in the past and none of those have been looked at as more valuable or collectible later, even with unique specs. They have all sold for less than they did new, and I honestly don't think with the used market being what it is that anyone will be fooled into paying "collector" prices for these later.


----------



## leonardo7

narad said:


> Sounds like you ordered a few for flipping.



 I definitely dont have the cash to buy these and sit on em in hopes that I will be able to make a little cash. I would definitely have better ways to invest. But it was the nicest guitar I played at NAMM so I ordered one. I dont buy guitars for the sole purpose of flipping for profit



HighGain510 said:


> Doubtful. It's already appealing to a niche market segment, that's why its limited and not a full-time artist signature like they have done in the past with sig models for the bigger name guys. I'm sure they will sell well for the small run, but no, I don't think these are going to become "collectible" by any means. It's not going to be worth more than anyone is willing to pay for it used anyways, and the used market has been in the toilet lately. You might get lucky and find someone who missed out on the run and has cash later when they go up for sale, but I really don't think these are going to become collectible or worth more later.
> 
> PRS has done a bunch of limited runs, dealer wood library runs etc. in the past and none of those have been looked at as more valuable or collectible later, even with unique specs. They have all sold for less than they did new, and I honestly don't think with the used market being what it is that anyone will be fooled into paying "collector" prices for these later.



True. The used market is shit right now. Im really curious to know how many of these are going to be made. Is there ever a way to get that figure?


----------



## Scrubface05

Luckily enough my job puts me in a position to order one of these...
Did it. CANNOT wait!
Holcomb burst for the win.


----------



## FallOfHumanity

A few guys (3, myself included) on the PRS forums ordered one each. One of the guys has a friend that ordered one as well. So I know of at least 6 now that have been ordered, including the two people on this post that have ordered.

I'm sure with dealer stock and the pre-orders, this will sell pretty well for them.


----------



## Scrubface05

I think so far I've accounted for about ~15 between two forums and myself.


----------



## onionofdoom

Am I the only one who thinks the fact that this is a 25.5" scale as opposed to a 25" isn't just a good thing, but actually makes it look nicer?

Hear me out- on a regular Custom 24 the pickups, to my eye are too close together. I have a bunch of 22 fret PRS' for precisely this reason. (Yes, I know, but they're so much more visually appealing to me.) On the Holocomb the longer scale means the bridge isn't so far up the body and the pickups don't look as 'squashed together'. This might seem like a small issue but if you're me it equals the first 24 fret PRS that doesn't irk me visually, and that's awesome!


----------



## NateFreezy

I emailed with a guy at PRS customer service about getting this in a lefty... He said no plans but he'll pass on request and if they got enough interest it could happen in the future.

Wishful thinking?


----------



## HighGain510

NateFreezy said:


> I emailed with a guy at PRS customer service about getting this in a lefty... He said no plans but he'll pass on request and if they got enough interest it could happen in the future.
> 
> Wishful thinking?



Unless they decide to revive the model as a full-time (these were advertised as a limited artist run just like the Dustie sig, unless it's just a marketing tactic) addition to the lineup, I'd say that a lefty version is simply wishful thinking since the run is closed. The ordering window closed March 6th, so while he might mention "someone asked for a lefty version of this guitar" to someone, I don't think that means much.


----------



## chickenxnuggetz91

Beautiful guitar


----------



## bnzboy

https://instagram.com/p/1zUdPVkiKv/ 

​


----------



## Scrubface05

That one looks decent


----------



## burl

not been a huge fan of PRS but this one?


----------



## pdbeaton87

Someone's got one on reverb.com for sale as well in Faded Wale Blue. I don't think the top on it is anything to write home about though..

https://reverb.com/item/651065-paul-mark-holcomb-limited-edition-custom-24-faded-whale-blue


----------



## canuck brian

pdbeaton87 said:


> Someone's got one on reverb.com for sale as well in Faded Wale Blue. I don't think the top on it is anything to write home about though..
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/651065-paul-mark-holcomb-limited-edition-custom-24-faded-whale-blue



a 3/4 inch 1 piece figured maple top is very much something to write home about.


----------



## pdbeaton87

Touche. A lot of people were concerned with how figured the tops were going to come out as they are labeled as 10 tops. That is what I was commenting about...


----------



## canuck brian

pdbeaton87 said:


> Touche. A lot of people were concerned with how figured the tops were going to come out as they are labeled as 10 tops. That is what I was commenting about...



Legit. I think that's been the way with most of the signature guitars coming out though - the artists end up with absolutely insane tops and a majority of the ones available to the public...well....not so much.


----------



## FRETPICK

PRS, still working on a super strat. Next.


----------



## bnzboy

canuck brian said:


> a 3/4 inch 1 piece figured maple top is very much something to write home about.


 
PRS Mark Holcomb Limited Edition - Charcoal Burst, 10-Top | Sweetwater.com

I saw another model @ Sweetwater website and it appears to be 2 piece top. I am assuming only cetain colours will be availalbe in 1 piece top


----------



## bnzboy

Got it from Mark's Twitter post


----------



## littleredguitars2

that looks amazing


----------



## canuck brian

Guess they were sick of Mark using a USA Schecter for the 7 string songs.


----------



## absolutorigin

bnzboy said:


> Got it from Mark's Twitter post



Very, very nice! Though, I think my upcoming one will be a little bit cooler IMO of course .


----------



## narad

canuck brian said:


> a 3/4 inch 1 piece figured maple top is very much something to write home about.



Meh. It's one big piece of really bad figuring... I can't say I see the appeal. Though the two-piece Holcomb tops so far have been terrible as well, not at all what we saw with the Waring sigs.


----------



## absolutorigin

narad said:


> Meh. It's one big piece of really bad figuring... I can't say I see the appeal. Though the two-piece Holcomb tops so far have been terrible as well, not at all what we saw with the Waring sigs.



I think really bad figuring is a bit overboard . But it's definitely not great. I thought the Holcomb fret12 has is pretty nice. I think much of it has to do with what appears to be mostly quilt tops on the Holcomb model and flame tops on the Waring model. PRS can be pretty inconsistent at times with their quilts from 10 top to artist. I find that the flame tops are all usually pretty consistent and killer. Usually .


----------



## themike

The 7 needs to be a run. Im not kidding. No, seriously. This is my serious face.


----------



## PiggySmallz

Im going to hold judgement until I see mine. PRS 10 tops are extremely inconsistent, especially quilts. So far I havent been impressed for $3700. I'd hate to see what a non 10 top looks like.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

themike said:


> The 7 needs to be a run. Im not kidding. No, seriously. This is my serious face.




You're in better than us - lay it on the table, man


----------



## the.godfather

I've always thought it was a little more difficult for satin finishes to make tops look good. Having a clear coat has always helped the more 'average' looking tops 'pop'. 

That 7 string is just the perfect guitar though.


----------



## Zado

canuck brian said:


> Guess they were sick of Mark using a USA Schecter for the 7 string songs.



Can't wait to see that beauty on sale for a proper price


----------



## Scrubface05

Oh my ......


----------



## katsumura78

Holy crap what finish is that !? That looks amazing.


----------



## Disconnekt

Black Gold Burst, and it plays like you wouldn't believe!


----------



## electriceye

PiggySmallz said:


> Im going to hold judgement until I see mine. PRS 10 tops are extremely inconsistent, especially quilts. So far I havent been impressed for $3700. I'd hate to see what a non 10 top looks like.



That's what I don't understand with PRS. IMO, they label EVERY top a "10 Top." Seems to be a load of bullsh*t, if you ask me. I can't IMAGINE the markup they are making on those, too, given I know how much a quality book matched set sells for.


----------



## Disconnekt

Here, have some more Black Gold Burst, hanging out in the land of black gold.


----------



## littleredguitars2

so cool to see this making their way to their owners. they look amazing.

by the way this was just shared on the music gear exchange on facebook. axe palace has one for sale

http://axepalace.com/prs-holcomb-bcs.html


----------



## pdbeaton87

Custom color?? Check it out..

https://reverb.com/item/670030-prs-mark-holcomb-quilted-10-top-pattern-thin-in-custom-color


----------



## littleredguitars2

pdbeaton87 said:


> Custom color?? Check it out..
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/670030-prs-mark-holcomb-quilted-10-top-pattern-thin-in-custom-color



Be still my beating heart...


----------



## Rich5150

pdbeaton87 said:


> Custom color?? Check it out..
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/670030-prs-mark-holcomb-quilted-10-top-pattern-thin-in-custom-color



Gone hehe its on its way to me


----------



## technomancer

There are some really terrible tops on these... I have yet to see one that I would even consider a 10 top 

And I say this as a guy that has three PRS core guitars so I've got no problem with the brand.


----------



## Rich5150

technomancer said:


> There are some really terrible tops on these... I have yet to see one that I would even consider a 10 top
> 
> And I say this as a guy that has three PRS core guitars so I've got no problem with the brand.



I'm hoping it's honestly just crap pictures. I'm curious to see mine when it comes. Won't make me like it any less though.


----------



## HighGain510

technomancer said:


> There are some really terrible tops on these... I have yet to see one that I would even consider a 10 top
> 
> And I say this as a guy that has three PRS core guitars so I've got no problem with the brand.



Same here man. For the price, the quilted tops have been a little ho-hum IMO. This is exactly why I didn't feel comfortable pre-ordering them.  That being said I broke my "No Pattern Thin" rule and snagged a Dustie sig with a pretty decent top and was debating grabbing one of these too but the tops aren't quite what I would want at that price point.


----------



## littleredguitars2

Rich5150 said:


> Gone hehe its on its way to me


congrats!


----------



## Glass Cloud

It looks nice. But like every sig they charge 2x for the name on he headstock.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Glass Cloud said:


> It looks nice. But like every sig they charge 2x for the name on he headstock.



Actually Custom 24s cost $3100 at Sweetwater. So you're only adding $600 to the price. Plus you're including Duncan Custom Shop pickups.


----------



## narad

Glass Cloud said:


> It looks nice. But like every sig they charge 2x for the name on he headstock.



Huh? Price is pretty much right where it should be + the cost of pickups. Custom 24 10 tops are like $3500, right?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

narad said:


> Huh? Price is pretty much right where it should be + the cost of pickups. Custom 24 10 tops are like $3500, right?



Huh, I take it back then since you're right. There's no real markup then.  If anything, you're getting a good deal since you're paying for a Custom 24 10-top with CS Duncan basically for free.


----------



## geofreesun

ya i am definitely disappointed so far by this run. granted their 10 tops aren't as good as 10 years ago but still pretty good, some of the p24 10 tops earlier this year look amazing.


----------



## mbardu

^ guys, PRS pickups have a price too  

In fact they're some of the most expensive out there for some of them.


----------



## narad

mbardu said:


> ^ guys, PRS pickups have a price too
> 
> In fact they're some of the most expensive out there for some of them.



There's a difference between material cost and what PRS charges for them. If I'm PRS and it takes me $30 in material + ..I don't know...$30/hr to wind the pickups then it's still more costly to purchase the set from SD even though they might be less on the open market.

But of course this would all be a digression from the main point: that there's hardly a markup at all vs. the claimed "2x just for the name on the headstock". The price vs. spec seems great IMO, it's just that you seem to be paying the 10 top price but only getting coyote ugly maple.


----------



## mbardu

Agreed. Prices perfectly in line with the rest of the range!

Now for the quality of the tops...   

Unfortunately the 10-top and artist gradings don't mean that much anymore and nowadays you baaically have to order existing guitars from dealers, as special orders or pre-orders end up disappointing more often than not...


----------



## onionofdoom

Is it just me, or do even really 'good' quilt tops tend to look cheap and nasty compared to curly/flame tops? I've no idea why but they just remind me of imports and gaudy fake abalone.

IMHO PRS quilt tops seem to be more inconsistent than flame tops, I doubt the satin finish helps much either.


----------



## Disconnekt

onionofdoom said:


> Is it just me, or do even really 'good' quilt tops tend to look cheap and nasty compared to curly/flame tops? I've no idea why but they just remind me of imports and gaudy fake abalone.
> 
> IMHO PRS quilt tops seem to be more inconsistent than flame tops, I doubt the satin finish helps much either.



Yeah, a glossy finish does give the top a lot more contrast and life, plus it photographs much better. That said, the top on mine is highly figured edge to edge with lots of 3d roll as you move it, and it looks fantastic in person, so I can't complain!


----------



## Jonathan20022

No amount of glossing or angles/light will turn these production tops into what Mark's looks like, or anything close to it


----------



## onionofdoom

Disconnekt said:


> Yeah, a glossy finish does give the top a lot more contrast and life, plus it photographs much better. That said, the top on mine is highly figured edge to edge with lots of 3d roll as you move it, and it looks fantastic in person, so I can't complain!



It can be seriously difficult to judge the quality of a top from a photo in some instances. I have a McCarty that looks like it has the plainest, most uneven top you've ever seen in some photos, but in reality and especially at any kind of angle, it's a seriously nice looking top. I can imagine that, as you say the satin finish doesn't allow the figure to 'move' in the light quite so much.



Jonathan20022 said:


> No amount of glossing or angles/light will turn these production tops into what Mark's looks like, or anything close to it



Which might be the problem. Let us not forget that Mark's own guitar was essentially a PS and not a production model. Those expecting exactly the same were kidding themselves from the outset.


----------



## Disconnekt

onionofdoom said:


> Let us not forget that Mark's own guitar was essentially a PS and not a production model. Those expecting exactly the same were kidding themselves from the outset.



Ding ding ding!

From PRS:

"A very small percent of the maple trees cut in North America are actually figured. To make "10-Top" status, a PRS top must have clearly defined figure across its entire top with no "dead" spots. A guitar designated as a 10-Top will usually have a small "10" written on the back of the headstock in the upper right corner. Some of our earlier guitars have the "10" stamped into the finish in the same position."

Which is precisely what I got.


----------



## onionofdoom

Disconnekt said:


> Ding ding ding!
> 
> From PRS:
> 
> "A very small percent of the maple trees cut in North America are actually figured. To make "10-Top" status, a PRS top must have clearly defined figure across its entire top with no "dead" spots. A guitar designated as a 10-Top will usually have a small "10" written on the back of the headstock in the upper right corner. Some of our earlier guitars have the "10" stamped into the finish in the same position."
> 
> Which is precisely what I got.



To be honest, whilst I agree that the 10 top grading system is inconsistent, I don't think any of the tops I have seen have been truly 'ugly', 'awful' etc. I'm not exactly an authority on that as two of my three PRSi are colid colour anyway, but expecting a top that rivals Mark's own guitar is silly IMO. Like said, Mark's guitar was originally a one-off PS model. Perhaps I'm just an inferior being, but quite often on here I see folks bashing a top that I can't find anything wrong with.

EDIT: Okay, a few of them don't look great but what on earth do some of you think is wrong with that blue one? It looks really nice IMO.


----------



## Zado

Disconnekt said:


> Ding ding ding!
> 
> From PRS:
> 
> "A very small percent of the maple trees cut in North America are actually figured. To make "10-Top" status, a PRS top must have clearly defined figure across its entire top with no "dead" spots. A guitar designated as a 10-Top will usually have a small "10" written on the back of the headstock in the upper right corner. Some of our earlier guitars have the "10" stamped into the finish in the same position."
> 
> Which is precisely what I got.



..i can't decide if I would call this a 10top then


----------



## Rich5150

Zado said:


> ..i can't decide if I would call this a 10top then



I'll tell you when it shows up and I can take better pictures.


----------



## Disconnekt

Well, going by their definition, it is figured across the whole top with no dead spots... I'm thinking there's no way the top actually looks like that picture, though. For a supposed faded whale blue burst wrap, it looks really dark there. Plus the nickel hardware and black pickups have a strong blue tint in the pic. I'd put money on that being a much nicer top and color than it appears there.


----------



## Rich5150

Its arriving tomorrow so.........


----------



## darkinners

mbardu said:


> Agreed. Prices perfectly in line with the rest of the range!
> 
> Now for the quality of the tops...
> 
> Unfortunately the 10-top and artist gradings don't mean that much anymore and nowadays you baaically have to order existing guitars from dealers, as special orders or pre-orders end up disappointing more often than not...



Artist grade top still almost guarantee killer top.
10 Top however is really inconsistent.


----------



## narad

Disconnekt said:


> Well, going by their definition, it is figured across the whole top with no dead spots... I'm thinking there's no way the top actually looks like that picture, though. For a supposed faded whale blue burst wrap, it looks really dark there. Plus the nickel hardware and black pickups have a strong blue tint in the pic. I'd put money on that being a much nicer top and color than it appears there.



Dude...deadspots everywhere. The whole concept of a deadspot in a non-discrete space is inherently flawed, and even ignoring that, figuring is an effect created by a visual change in moving from one region to another. It's not like counting dead pixels on an HDTV. I could use their definition and argue for nearly any piece of figured maple being a 10 top, because the important parameters are undefined. It's meaningless.

But yea, I think you're just being emotionally defensive...these are some low quality tops, and since it's satin finish, I think it's probably not going to be much different in real life tbh.


----------



## xwmucradiox

In 2000 a 10 top was what an artist grade top is now. You saw standard tops back then where you couldn't figure out why it wasn't a 10 top. The Holcomb is a killer looking guitar features-wise but the tops on the ones posted here are pretty lame. I see non-10 top guitars in the GCs by me that are much better than what is in this thread.


----------



## Rich5150

A couple of quick shots. Might not be the best top but as far as I know it's a one off.


----------



## pylyo

Looks rather interesting. Like an late evening sky. 
I like it, even though it's not a uber quilted.


----------



## Rich5150

pylyo said:


> Looks rather interesting. Like an late evening sky.
> I like it, even though it's not a uber quilted.



Yea not super quilts but it def pops more in the sun


----------



## littleredguitars2

I personally think its lovely


----------



## asher

Kinda looks like you're looking down at a rippling pool of water to me.


----------



## bnzboy

I rarely think about the quality of the top when I am playing lol I mean sure it would look nice when I am not playing or just when I am about to take it out from the case but that is pretty much it for me.. playability over artistry


----------



## isispelican

it's pretty nice and low profile


----------



## chassless

ITT people rediscovering quilted maple tops


----------



## narad

bnzboy said:


> I rarely think about the quality of the top when I am playing lol I mean sure it would look nice when I am not playing or just when I am about to take it out from the case but that is pretty much it for me.. playability over artistry



One doesn't come at the expense of another.


----------



## andyjanson

I'm beginning to wonder if people even buy guitars for any reason other than top wood these days. Sorry guys, I like a nice top as much as anyone, but it's way down on the list of important things on a guitar. We had this with mishas sig, now this one. I just get frustrated when this same discussion plays out over and over again like it's massively important - you don't look at the wood when you're playing right? Beauty is more than skin deep, as they say.

EDIT: awesome guitar Rich. Enjoy.


----------



## narad

I think it's ridiculous to argue that point. If you don't care about the figure of the wood, buy a guitar with a solid finish. Get a veneer. In this thread, you're paying $4k for a guitar. You don't need to pay that for a decent playing guitar. And when you're paying the price of a decent car for a hunk of wood, it _is_ massively important that that instrument live up to the advertised specs IMO. 

You might as well be arguing that a Ferrari is a performance vehicle so it can have a crappy paintjob and potential buyers shouldn't be turned off by that.


----------



## ikarus

IMHO if you pay the upcharge for a 10 top you should get a top that is clearly an upgrade to a top from the core series guitars and thats not the case on the Mark sigs that I have seen so far.

edit: ninjad by narad, who said it better.


----------



## andyjanson

narad said:


> I think it's ridiculous to argue that point. If you don't care about the figure of the wood, buy a guitar with a solid finish. Get a veneer. In this thread, you're paying $4k for a guitar. You don't need to pay that for a decent playing guitar. And when you're paying the price of a decent car for a hunk of wood, it _is_ massively important that that instrument live up to the advertised specs IMO.
> 
> You might as well be arguing that a Ferrari is a performance vehicle so it can have a crappy paintjob and potential buyers shouldn't be turned off by that.



It isn't about not caring, but getting the matter into proportion. A guitar isn't all about the finish - would you seriously pass up an absolute gem because the figuring of the maple wasn't aesthetically pleasing to you? I'm sorry, but if that's the case I can't not find THAT ridiculous. And 'live up to the advertised specs'? In what way does it not? It advertises a figured maple top, which you get. And the Ferrari analogy doesn't work, in that instance, as with a solid finish guitar the manufacturer has 100% control over the appearance of the product. Wood is a natural material; it varies. If you can't deal with that, figured tops are not for you.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

andyjanson said:


> And the Ferrari analogy doesn't work, in that instance, as with a solid finish guitar the manufacturer has 100% control over the appearance of the product. Wood is a natural material; it varies. If you can't deal with that, figured tops are not for you.



And there's the problem, PRS (and all other builders for that matter) does have control over what the top will look like. Have you seen their wood supply room? It's insane. There are so many amazing pieces of wood. In the past PRS has trashed, literally sawed in half down the middle, guitars that haven't met their strict guidelines. 

That's why you pay out the rear for fancy woods, not for the chance of something good, but for the promise of it. Anyone can get lucky, and the price often reflects that, but that's not why you buy a PRS. 

The funny thing is that PRS is one of the few companies that REALLY knock it into people's heads that their tops are something exceptional. What other brand has a whole vocabulary for a highly figured top?


----------



## narad

andyjanson said:


> It isn't about not caring, but getting the matter into proportion. A guitar isn't all about the finish - would you seriously pass up an absolute gem because the figuring of the maple wasn't aesthetically pleasing to you?



I pass up absolute gems every single day. There are thousands of fantastic guitar options right now - it's such a great time to be alive if you love trying out top tier instruments. So yea... I often do forgo buying guitars because they have lackluster tops. I don't think it's "ridiculous" as you say, it's just reflective of the enormous amount of options available to the guitar player in 2015. 

And c'mon, it's PRS - they know their tops. It's not an accident these tops are winding up on these guitars.


----------



## Andromalia

I actually like that blue one, sometimes tops are just too much.
That said PRS is netween a rock and a hard place: if they give Artist grade tops they set a precedent and people will argue about why they paid more for them before, if they don't people will complain.
they're not the only ones with some disappointing tops either, the Jackson Broderick CS had so-so tops too, and FMIC doesn't sound like a company too poor to source decent woods either.

Besides, 10 tops being unreliable is nothing new, judging from what I see for sale on ebay.


----------



## Disconnekt

narad said:


> Dude...deadspots everywhere. The whole concept of a deadspot in a non-discrete space is inherently flawed, and even ignoring that, figuring is an effect created by a visual change in moving from one region to another. It's not like counting dead pixels on an HDTV. I could use their definition and argue for nearly any piece of figured maple being a 10 top, because the important parameters are undefined. It's meaningless.
> 
> But yea, I think you're just being emotionally defensive...these are some low quality tops, and since it's satin finish, I think it's probably not going to be much different in real life tbh.



Fair enough about the dead spots, they really should define that better if it's going to be used as a criteria to sell (and charge more for) guitars. I just had something in mind like the area here below the tone knob and over to the centerline (and granted, they do call this one a 10 top too):







Nothing but grain there, no figure. I would argue that the blue one is a more open and subtle quilt, but still quilted over the full top. In any case, all this stuff is a matter of opinion and taste, and what I think is awesome, someone else will think is meh (and vice versa). I just think it's a bit much to say all of these are objectively ugly and not worthy of 10 top status. Most of them do meet any interpretation of the standard they stated (and yeah, I know "most of them" is not good enough when they're using it as a selling point). But I'm sure someone will buy the guitar and think it's gorgeous and worth what they paid. I know I'm totally happy with mine.


----------



## xwmucradiox

IMO this isn't a matter of what the tops look like alone, its the circumstances of the run. They show everyone a picture of an insane Private Stock guitar and the artist does a ton of press about it. Interviews left and right. Instagram pics and vids every hour. Complete marketing to blow up this run of guitars. Then you only have a month or two to place an order and shell out ~$4000 for a guitar and the instruments they deliver don't look even remotely like the one they used to sell the run. The tops on the guitars in this thread are .1 tops if Mark's guitar is a 10 top. Personal preference is one thing but after looking at PRS guitars for 20 years I dont consider anything in this thread a 10 top. These are the tops that seem to be going on the S2 guitars. Well below what is usually a standard top with well defined figure and obvious bookmatching all the way to the edge of the boards. 

If you dont care about that sort of stuff then great. But for many people this is the most they will ever spend on a guitar and its reasonable to be more than a little pissed that they sold you a guitar based on a gorgeous high definition quilt top and then delivered something that pales in comparison.


----------



## SeditiousDissent

xwmucradiox said:


> IMO this isn't a matter of what the tops look like alone, its the circumstances of the run. They show everyone a picture of an insane Private Stock guitar and the artist does a ton of press about it. Interviews left and right. Instagram pics and vids every hour.[...] Complete *marketing*to blow up this run of guitars. Then you only have a month or two to place an order and shell out ~$4000 for a guitar and *the instruments they deliver don't look even remotely like the one they used to sell the run.* [...]



Reminds me of another failed promise...


----------



## xwmucradiox

SeditiousDissent said:


> Reminds me of another failed promise...



In the 90s the burger in the ad didn't even have to be real food. It could have all sorts of inedible garbage in it to make it look good. Now at least someone had to truly make an edible burger and take a picture of it. 

And a $5 burger is not a $4000 guitar.


----------



## carpone

I received mine and I love it! Pictures do not serve the guitar justice.


----------



## A-Branger

Disconnekt said:


>



that is a pretty bad bookmatch/stain job there in the lower part... never seen that happen before. Even my 500$ LTD looks better

for a 4K$ guitar thats a pretty bad job


----------



## Jonathan20022

Highly tempted to put down for one of these, but since I didn't reserve one I'll wait to find one that looks really cool and pick from the selection.


----------



## mbardu

Jonathan20022 said:


> Highly tempted to put down for one of these, but since I didn't reserve one I'll wait to find one that looks really cool and pick from the selection.



That's pretty much become the safe bet with PRS unfortunately.
Order from a dealer who has the guitar in and tons of pictures.

It seems every other pre-order, custom order, AP etc gets sub-par looks for the price.

At least with an existing build from a dealer you see the real thing...and most even have return policies.


----------



## absolutorigin

I pretty much just agree with everyone and I don't think there's really a right or wrong answer with the statements regarding the aesthetics of the top. It's no secret that PRS can be pretty inconsistent with their quilt tops (especially as of late), but saying that every 10-top from 10 years ago and before was borderline Private Stock is a bit of a stretch. The quilts were a bit more consistent if anything and a few were indeed real nice (still can be the case today). The Artists packs a bit more so, but I feel it really varied from year to year. Some of the older Artist quilts weren't incredibly stunning either. Though, some of the really nice old ones came before Private Stock so many of those tops trickled down. I still feel that the flame tops are really strong. 

It's really the issue with their marketing though. For a good while there it seemed they were the only big name company marketing the beauty of their tops in addition to the other features. As others have mentioned, they even developed their own language for grading the aesthetic of the maple. For other companies it was probably an afterthought. Guitars tastes have changed now, and everyone wants a great figured top. It seems every single company offers a figured top of some sort on their guitars now and I'm sure that can cut into the supply of figured maple. PRS has discontinued their Artist pack line before and actually recently discontinued Artist quilts. Which in turn should hopefully boost some of the 10-tops, but that obviously hasn't been the case yet.

As far as book-matching goes, blame that damn top-carve. It's not easy to get it perfect after the top has been carved and sanded. It was book-matched when it was a flat billet, it's not like the guys at PRS are randomly re-sawing and gluing the boards back together .

Sorry for the mini-rant . This Holcomb that was at SW is pretty bitchin though. Someone got a good piece.


----------



## narad

^^ That's what I'm talking about! Great top!


----------



## Disconnekt

xwmucradiox said:


> IMO this isn't a matter of what the tops look like alone, its the circumstances of the run. They show everyone a picture of an insane Private Stock guitar and the artist does a ton of press about it. Interviews left and right. Instagram pics and vids every hour. Complete marketing to blow up this run of guitars. Then you only have a month or two to place an order and shell out ~$4000 for a guitar and the instruments they deliver don't look even remotely like the one they used to sell the run. The tops on the guitars in this thread are .1 tops if Mark's guitar is a 10 top. Personal preference is one thing but after looking at PRS guitars for 20 years I dont consider anything in this thread a 10 top. These are the tops that seem to be going on the S2 guitars. Well below what is usually a standard top with well defined figure and obvious bookmatching all the way to the edge of the boards.
> 
> If you dont care about that sort of stuff then great. But for many people this is the most they will ever spend on a guitar and its reasonable to be more than a little pissed that they sold you a guitar based on a gorgeous high definition quilt top and then delivered something that pales in comparison.



I agree that for all the publicity vids Mark should have probably played a production model instead of his private stock. But he did always say that his was the private stock prototype. For the NAMM vids he had a production model, and the pics PRS published mostly showed a charcoal burst or black cherry burst with tops in line with what we've seen. So I think anyone with expectations other than that probably wasn't paying very close attention to what they were ordering. As for PRS's QC on the 10 tops... yeah, many of them aren't what most people who have been following PRS since the 80s or 90s are accustomed to seeing on Maryland guitar. I'll grant that. Are they delivering something other than promised, though? In most cases, I can't say they are.



carpone said:


> I received mine and I love it! Pictures do not serve the guitar justice.



Even so, you should give it a shot! At least a couple people here would still probably like to see it (myself included).


----------



## Grindspine

xwmucradiox said:


> IMO this isn't a matter of what the tops look like alone, its the circumstances of the run. They show everyone a picture of an insane Private Stock guitar and the artist does a ton of press about it. Interviews left and right. Instagram pics and vids every hour. Complete marketing to blow up this run of guitars. Then you only have a month or two to place an order and shell out ~$4000 for a guitar and the instruments they deliver don't look even remotely like the one they used to sell the run. The tops on the guitars in this thread are .1 tops if Mark's guitar is a 10 top. Personal preference is one thing but after looking at PRS guitars for 20 years I dont consider anything in this thread a 10 top. These are the tops that seem to be going on the S2 guitars. Well below what is usually a standard top with well defined figure and obvious bookmatching all the way to the edge of the boards.
> 
> If you dont care about that sort of stuff then great. But for many people this is the most they will ever spend on a guitar and its reasonable to be more than a little pissed that they sold you a guitar based on a gorgeous high definition quilt top and then delivered something that pales in comparison.


 
Your opinion is misguided. Many of the Holcombs I have seen are 10 tops. The quality control is what I have come to expect from PRS; that is to say that it is top-notch, best in the business. The only flaw that I have seen in about a dozen of these models is that one had some finish smoothing.


----------



## hairychris

A-Branger said:


> that is a pretty bad bookmatch/stain job there in the lower part... never seen that happen before. Even my 500$ LTD looks better
> 
> for a 4K$ guitar thats a pretty bad job



The lighting doesn't help it. Bookmatching looks OK (as opposed to amazing) but the figuring is getting reversed due to the lighting angle.

TBH, you want great bookmatching with proper woods on affordable guitars? Carvin. I've owned several Carvins, plus 2 Artist Pack-grade PRSi and Carvin seemed to do it better. Still, I usually prefer no inlays on a guitar but Paua birds, mmmm, PRS did that right!



xwmucradiox said:


> In 2000 a 10 top was what an artist grade top is now. You saw standard tops back then where you couldn't figure out why it wasn't a 10 top. The Holcomb is a killer looking guitar features-wise but the tops on the ones posted here are pretty lame. I see non-10 top guitars in the GCs by me that are much better than what is in this thread.



Rich5150's is a one-piece quilt. Not very common. I like it.

Yeah, the old original 10s were crazy, but PRS's production volume has gone up and supply of quality timber hasn't.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

hairychris said:


> PRS's production volume has gone up and supply of quality timber hasn't.



Figured maple is not a rarity, not in the least. Plenty of builders, small and giant have no problem sourcing consistently great pieces for tops and backs. PRS should have the bank roll to acquire these tops consistently. 

If Carvin, Gibson, and practically every builder (the good and the bad) can do it, PRS certainly can. For a very long time that was a big selling point on spending "PRS money" on a PRS. 

Any PRS guys know at what stage a top is declared a "10 Top"? Is it done before the full carve and finish?



A-Branger said:


> that is a pretty bad bookmatch/stain job there in the lower part... never seen that happen before. Even my 500$ LTD looks better
> 
> for a 4K$ guitar thats a pretty bad job



That's neither a bad bookmatch or a bad stain. The only "bad" thing about it is the lack of figuring in the wood itself. Bookmatching is simply slicing the piece in two and lining it up along the guitar's center line, you can see in the area around the neck pickup that this was done just fine. The issue with staining has to do with how the grain absorbs the stain. From the looks of it, it's about as good as it's going to get given this piece of wood. 

The only issue I see here is that this top should NOT be called a "10 Top", if it should have left the factory at all. 

As for your LTD, it's much easier (and a hell of a lot cheaper ) to get a great looking veneer. Real tops are a different ballgame.


----------



## protest

MaxOfMetal said:


> Figured maple is not a rarity, not in the least. Plenty of builders, small and giant have no problem sourcing consistently great pieces for tops and backs. PRS should have the bank roll to acquire these tops consistently.
> 
> If Carvin, Gibson, and practically every builder (the good and the bad) can do it, PRS certainly can. For a very long time that was a big selling point on spending "PRS money" on a PRS.
> 
> Any PRS guys know at what stage a top is declared a "10 Top"? Is it done before the full carve and finish?



Pretty sure it's before and after. Like predesignated to be a Ten Top and then officially declared a Ten Top after staining.


----------



## Zado

hairychris said:


> The lighting doesn't help it. Bookmatching looks OK (as opposed to amazing) but the figuring is getting reversed due to the lighting angle.




That may be true,but I've seen pics from Sweetwater of satin schecters whose finish looked honestly better than that,and the light angle was about the same.Maybe that top reacts to the light in a very peculiar way,but I guess the SW staff always tries the best when taking pics of instruments they sell,I tend to believe that if the top isn't that good in the pics,it will hardly look jizztacular in real life.

That said,it's not that because the figured top isn't superstunning in the figure,one can't like it


----------



## crystallake

Rich5150 said:


> Gone hehe its on its way to me



NICE!!


----------



## littleredguitars2

I can understand people being mad about top quality when the price doesn't change but in the end a guitars just meant to be played


----------



## MaxOfMetal

littleredguitars2 said:


> I can understand people being mad about top quality when the price doesn't change but in the end a guitars just meant to be played



I'll never understand this argument. Obviously guitars are meant to be played, that doesn't need to be brought up. 

Unless you're blind or REALLY don't care, you buy even the most utilitarian items based partly on looks. That's a fact. Our vision is so ingrained into how we perceive things that it's usually an unconscious decision. Look at how much tool makers spend on making grips that look cool or housings in unique colors. 

What a guitar looks like does matter. Should it? That's debatable, but the fact remains. 

It also has a lot to do with the idea of quality and value. It shouldn't be a far jump to say that a builder who genuinely cares about how their guitar looks might put more effort in to make it "perfect". Lets face it, most of what people like about or rave about on guitars is due to the aesthetics. On the same coin, highly figured billet is more expensive than non-figured, and in the specific case here: PRS, the wood used is further taxed based on the designation of "10 Top" meaning it's exceptional. 

This is coming from a guy who prefers solid finishes, often black.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Part of the appeal of the Holcomb PRS was the aesthetic, there was a huge focus on that when it was marketed. And it definitely matters in that sense, yes the cosmetic part of this guitar doesn't affect the functionality of the instrument but if you're *paying* for something you should damn well get it.

I remember getting a lot of flack when I got my Boden 7 and the flame top wasn't as strong as it was supposed to be but it still had flame all across. I bought that guitar for the function and innovation, not for the looks. I just think PRS needs to step up a bit in general, there's a few that look cool and a few that don't. When a guitar is a Limited Edition piece you'd think they would put a bit more into it regarding the quality of the wood and such. If this was just a production piece that wasn't limited, no one would bat an eye.


----------



## bnzboy

The pattern I am seeing on this forum thread:

Buyers: Super stoked for the Holcomb sig guitar!
Others: The top is not worth the price! PRS needs to up their game.
Buyers: I am ok with the purchase decision I have made.
Others: Nope. Still not worth the price. I am disappointed at PRS. QC decline! This is not what's been promised. Liars. 
Buyers: I am ok
Others: No you should be angry. They need to look prettier than this.
Buyers: I am ok

I want to ask..for those of you who is waiting for the guitar, are you worried or disappointed after looking at recent photos?


----------



## rifftrauma

bnzboy said:


> The pattern I am seeing on this forum thread:
> 
> Buyers: Super stoked for the Holcomb sig guitar!
> Others: The top is not worth the price! PRS needs to up their game.
> Buyers: I am ok with the purchase decision I have made.
> Others: Nope. Still not worth the price. I am disappointed at PRS. QC decline! This is not what's been promised. Liars.
> Buyers: I am ok
> Others: No you should be angry. They need to look prettier than this.
> Buyers: I am ok
> 
> I want to ask..for those of you who is waiting for the guitar, are you worried or disappointed after looking at recent photos?



I've been sitting here watching both this thread and a lot of the pictures up on either retailers or facebook. I've got a $500 non-refundable deposit down with a reputable vender, but to be honest these things have been all over the place with visual consistency IMO.

I by no mean's consider myself an expert in the ways of wood or PRS tops etc, but I'm sitting here playing my artist package PRS wondering if I really need to spend another 3K on a guitar that could be hit or miss. I didn't expect them to be to the level of Marks guitar, but at least visually similar to what the PRS website depicted the tops to look like.

I guess I'll ask the store for the pictures of the guitar when it comes in and try to make a decision based on what they send me. I just find it irritating I'm in this position with such a high vis company like PRS...
First world problems I guess...


----------



## narad

The (fixed) pattern:



bnzboy said:


> The pattern I am seeing on this forum thread:
> 
> Buyers: Super stoked for the Holcomb sig guitar!
> Would-have-been-buyers: The top is not worth the price! PRS needs to up their game.



No one's shaming the people who bought into this run or telling them they should be upset, and most of the guys here bought them knowing what they're getting. Kind of silly if that's the reading you get out of this.

Bottomline: if the tops were better on these guitars and I knew this in advance I would have bought one. Love the specs on these and there are hundreds of 10 tops even in recent years that I'd be cool with for $4k. It's just a shame PRS touts the 10-top label like it means something, and in reality there is no consistency whatsoever. You pay extra for what has become a completely meaningless distinction.

But yea, forum style means that back-and-forth draws it out making it sound like a really controversial thing. I'm not worked up about it, and hope to put in a PRS PS order in the coming years with a mix of Waring and Holcomb specs, and a guaranteed sick top ;-)


----------



## bnzboy

narad said:


> hope to put in a PRS PS order in the coming years with a mix of Waring and Holcomb specs, and a guaranteed sick top ;-)


 
Good luck on your future purchase! I am sure Holcomb+Waring would make a sick guitar.


----------



## Scrubface05

Day 84,
I still have money in my account, this is a bad sign. I'm starting to think the run was failed and the company has gone under.

All of the negative things being said must _CERTAINLY_ mean PRS is done for.


----------



## mbardu

No need to be pedantic. 

Some people are just saying that some tops in the run so far gave been sub par, and that this has become quite common for prs on many series or pre-orders . 

No impending doom for prs, no trashing of buyers who are happy, etc . 

Just a caution for people who care about both the playability and looks (and if you don't care for looks, plain tops or solid finishes are there for a reason).


----------



## dj0ntCosmos

bnzboy said:


> The pattern I am seeing on this forum thread:
> 
> Buyers: Super stoked for the Holcomb sig guitar!
> Others: The top is not worth the price! PRS needs to up their game.
> Buyers: I am ok with the purchase decision I have made.
> Others: Nope. Still not worth the price. I am disappointed at PRS. QC decline! This is not what's been promised. Liars.
> Buyers: I am ok
> Others: No you should be angry. They need to look prettier than this.
> Buyers: I am ok
> 
> I want to ask..for those of you who is waiting for the guitar, are you worried or disappointed after looking at recent photos?



To be fair, "others" are potential buyers who probably chose not to be buyers because of the lack of quality. If PRS upped their game, many of us _would_ be buyers! That's my $0.02 on that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Scrubface05 said:


> Day 84,
> I still have money in my account, this is a bad sign. I'm starting to think the run was failed and the company has gone under.
> 
> All of the negative things being said must _CERTAINLY_ mean PRS is done for.



Because we're all saying these are the end times for PRS and boycotting them.  

Since when is voicing criticism a bad thing?


----------



## Scrubface05

Criticism isn't a bad thing at all. 
PRS has some of the highest quality control of any guitar company and I definitely think they could be more consistent on the Holcomb tops..However, I've lost my thought on my response halfway through this message.

Something about it being a badass instrument and not making people feel like they made a bad choice by ordering one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Scrubface05 said:


> Criticism isn't a bad thing at all.
> PRS has some of the highest quality control of any guitar company and* I definitely think they could be more consistent on the Holcomb tops*..However, I've lost my thought on my response halfway through this message.
> 
> *Something about it being a badass instrument and not making people feel like they made a bad choice by ordering one.*



So, don't say what you're saying?


----------



## Scrubface05

Well I ordered one, so I think you're taking my posts on the wrong side lol


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Scrubface05 said:


> Well I ordered one, so I think you're taking my posts on the wrong side lol



We're *all* just saying that what would make things _even better_, would be more consistently awesome tops. 

Everything else is just randos coming in with goofy excuses.


----------



## neurosis

mbardu said:


> No need to be pedantic.
> 
> Some people are just saying that some tops in the run so far gave been sub par, and that this has become quite common for prs on many series or pre-orders .
> 
> No impending doom for prs, no trashing of buyers who are happy, etc .
> 
> Just a caution for people who care about both the playability and looks (and if you don't care for looks, plain tops or solid finishes are there for a reason).



^^ This. 

I think some of the tops have been indeed a little off the mark of what I would expect from PRS in that tier. I mean, the whole point of 10 Tops, artists and the like is to set themselves apart from the regular PRS runs. 

I always thought I can live with a regular awesome guitar. At some point for me paying the extra dough when both instruments are going to be really, really close in feel and sound to what I want from the brand is not worth it. With so many PRS around second hand I also don't think I'd buy a new one.

That said... these Holcombs look great and f it rocks anybody's boat so be it. PRS isn't going to be doomed anytime soon. I think they have a really good grasp on the market and how to move ahead without pissing people off.


----------



## A-Branger

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's neither a bad bookmatch or a bad stain. The only "bad" thing about it is the lack of figuring in the wood itself. Bookmatching is simply slicing the piece in two and lining it up along the guitar's center line, you can see in the area around the neck pickup that this was done just fine. The issue with staining has to do with how the grain absorbs the stain. From the looks of it, it's about as good as it's going to get given this piece of wood.
> 
> The only issue I see here is that this top should NOT be called a "10 Top", if it should have left the factory at all.
> 
> As for your LTD, it's much easier (and a hell of a lot cheaper ) to get a great looking veneer. Real tops are a different ballgame.




yeah I can see now the book match better in between the pickups. and I know the stain depends more on the grain of the wood. My problem is the bottom part of the guitar were you can clearly see half/half as the right side got darker than the left side and there is a clearly line in between.. Is not consistent for a 4$ guitar IMO .... for that price I wanna see a nice color all the way, I dont want to see a "half/half" 

as for the LTD... LOL yeah I know, veneers are way easier I guess. But again, what does it stop someone like PRS for example to make a guitar with a full on normal maple top (for your tone), and just ad a very nice veneer (for your quilt/flame, looks). still got the looks, still got the tone, and you get way more consistency, and save $$$$ making the guitar more affordable, In no way I can spend 4k$ on a guitar


----------



## MaxOfMetal

A-Branger said:


> yeah I can see now the book match better in between the pickups. and I know the stain depends more on the grain of the wood. My problem is the bottom part of the guitar were you can clearly see half/half as the right side got darker than the left side and there is a clearly line in between.. Is not consistent for a 4$ guitar IMO .... for that price I wanna see a nice color all the way, I dont want to see a "half/half"



That's the point, the wood grain on one side absorbed more of the stain because of the grain. When creating deep finishes like that a stain is applied, sanded back, and then the color and finish is applied. Since more stain seeped in on that side it couldn't be sanded out without messing up the carve. 



> as for the LTD... LOL yeah I know, veneers are way easier I guess. But again, what does it stop someone like PRS for example to make a guitar with a full on normal maple top (for your tone), and just ad a very nice veneer (for your quilt/flame, looks). still got the looks, still got the tone, and you get way more consistency, and save $$$$ making the guitar more affordable, In no way I can spend 4k$ on a guitar



They do, they're called SEs.  

Also, PRS don't start at $4k, much less than that, even with awesome, real tops. More like around $2400 to $2700 depending on model and color.


----------



## Jonathan20022

This is why this is a problem, why do some look weak and some look like this? This isn't angles and lighting to try to make an excuse for PRS, light and angles don't exactly make things look completely different. They're using ....ty tops for some guitars, and nicer ones for others. My friend just nabbed one of these, going to look into one after he takes home the one he wants.


----------



## narad

Duuuude, third one from the left!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## PiggySmallz

Just got mine, definitely a 10 top. Even though it is satin, it still has a 3d character to it. I'm happy with the top on mine for sure. I'll upload pictures in a little while.


----------



## HighGain510

Yep, 3rd one in? I'd hit that.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Buddy is teasing me with pictures telling me to buy any of them that I can find lol.


----------



## bnzboy

Jonathan20022 said:


> Buddy is teasing me with pictures telling me to buy any of them that I can find lol.



DOPE!


----------



## littleredguitars2

Jonathan20022 said:


> This is why this is a problem, why do some look weak and some look like this? This isn't angles and lighting to try to make an excuse for PRS, light and angles don't exactly make things look completely different. They're using ....ty tops for some guitars, and nicer ones for others. My friend just nabbed one of these, going to look into one after he takes home the one he wants.



frankly i'd be proud to own any of these. i'm sure they all play beautifully. i dont look at any of them and say "...meh"


----------



## Jonathan20022

The 3 on the left look like the best tops from this run so far from what I've seen. Trying to decide between the first and 3rd, since my friend got dibs on 2nd haha.


----------



## HighGain510

What dealer is that?


----------



## Jonathan20022

No clue yet, but my friend Scot told me he'd hook me up with the dealer that has these. I'll update as soon as I find out!


----------



## PiggySmallz

Low quality cellphone pics but you can see how 3D the top is even in terrible lighting.


----------



## carpone

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Adam Of Angels

One piece top, eh?


----------



## Scrubface05




----------



## ramses

Some of these tops are amazing, and so far I have not seen an ugly one. However, it is clear that PRS is not being consistent, which is unexpected for such a brand. If I were to order one, I would indeed wait for a dealer to post pictures first instead of ordering directly.


----------



## rikwebb

SeditiousDissent said:


> Reminds me of another failed promise...



Isn't that though because they take the photos when they're cold not like the just made on the right.



absolutorigin said:


>



 Love PRS's in green.


----------



## hairychris

PiggySmallz said:


> Low quality cellphone pics but you can see how 3D the top is even in terrible lighting.



Oh lordy.


----------



## littleredguitars2

thats a interesting color with that little bit of purple in it


----------



## bnzboy

I think this is great; chances are you will have your own unique Holcomb model.


----------



## dj0ntCosmos

Jonathan20022 said:


> The 3 on the left look like the best tops from this run so far from what I've seen. Trying to decide between the first and 3rd, since my friend got dibs on 2nd haha.



I think we have a friend in common, as I recognize this photo from Facebook. (;


----------



## Scrubface05

Yeah he's definitely in the GP group lol


----------



## HighGain510

Anyone know which dealer that was? It's not any of my normal folks, I checked!


----------



## Rich5150

Family shot of the Waring's and the Holcomb


----------



## electriceye

Jonathan20022 said:


> Buddy is teasing me with pictures telling me to buy any of them that I can find lol.



Wait a sec! That top isn't even BOOKMATCHED!! WTF??


----------



## technomancer

electriceye said:


> Wait a sec! That top isn't even BOOKMATCHED!! WTF??



This again  Bookmatching has zero to do with top quality...


----------



## Jonathan20022

He gave me a hint and said it's in California, but that doesn't do much given that I'd have to call up quite a few places  I think I might just pass on this, it's too much of a mad dash to find a decent looking top. I might just jump on a Misha Jackson when those come in.


----------



## Millul

carpone said:


> [/URL][/IMG]



Best Holcomb seen so far...unique and mesmerizing top!


----------



## Millul

The 2 center Warings...OMG the awesomeness!!!




Rich5150 said:


> Family shot of the Waring's and the Holcomb


----------



## HighGain510

Jonathan20022 said:


> He gave me a hint and said it's in California, but that doesn't do much given that I'd have to call up quite a few places  I think I might just pass on this, it's too much of a mad dash to find a decent looking top. I might just jump on a Misha Jackson when those come in.



 I almost said the same thing to myself last night! "You know, I could just as easily grab the other Bulb sig coming to the dealer I dropped my deposit down with for about what the Mark sig was running, AND it should hopefully have a baller top since Misha talked with Jackson about this point specifically..."  I'm right there with you. I broke my rule for the Dustie because I checked with my closest go-to dealers and one had a rather tasty top from the run (IMHO) and he was willing to work with me on the price as always, but trying to find a Holcomb with a top that I wouldn't feel bad about has been challenging to say the least. If I knew which dealer that was I might be tempted to ask for more pics but honestly I'm just not sure I'd be doing better than Misha's Jackson sig (and this comes from someone who was and still very much IS a long-time uber-fan of PRS).


----------



## the.godfather

Rich, that group shot of your Waring's and the Holcomb...is just pure envy in a photograph. They all look lovely! 

My favourite actually is that green Waring on the far left. I like the character in the top on that one. That blue Holcomb has its own character too. 

What's your favourite?


----------



## HighGain510

^ Agreed, that faded whale blue Waring sig is TOO GOOD!  I really like the maple headcap on the jade one though, so hot!  I need to get pics of my Dustie sig up too, just haven't had time yet.


----------



## Rich5150

the.godfather said:


> Rich, that group shot of your Waring's and the Holcomb...is just pure envy in a photograph. They all look lovely!
> 
> My favourite actually is that green Waring on the far left. I like the character in the top on that one. That blue Holcomb has its own character too.
> 
> What's your favourite?



Thanks the Faded Whale Waring is actually my favorite of the 4 and the one i always grab 1st, that said obviously they all feel the same which is awesome picking one up is the same as picking up another


----------



## patdavidmusic

WOW!!! I really wish these weren't a limited run, my perfect PRS right there for sure, a very jealous grats mate!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Exactly haha, the tops I saw that Misha posted from the production ones look fantastic! And if anyone's interested the 4 that I posted are from Wild West Guitars in Riverside, CA. He bought that quilted one but the other 3 are very much still available!


----------



## Riffer

Rich5150 said:


> Family shot of the Waring's and the Holcomb



I see these guitars everyday and I still popped 11 boners looking at this photo


----------



## wkb

I love this guitar. Got lucky with a one piece top. Easily matches the playability of my daily player EBMM JP12. (Photos provided by Sweetwater before they shipped the guitar).


----------



## mbardu

wkb said:


> I love this guitar. Got lucky with a one piece top. Easily matches the playability of my daily player EBMM JP12. (Photos provided by Sweetwater before they shipped the guitar).



Now that I like


----------



## HighGain510

F_u_ck me, I'm weak. 

Good thing I sold a couple guitars, managed to sock away a big chunk for the baby fund and still had some extra play money available so I won't miss out after all!











2 day early birthday present?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Very nice haha, that's gorgeous!


----------



## Rich5150

That is killer congrats. I might down the line see if I can get a Holcomb burst


----------



## littleredguitars2

hell of a bday present


----------



## jemfloral

wkb said:


> I love this guitar. Got lucky with a one piece top. Easily matches the playability of my daily player EBMM JP12. (Photos provided by Sweetwater before they shipped the guitar).



Love this one, and one piece! :lowdown:

Mike, you snagged the one I liked the best from the lot of 4 there. Congrats, sir!


----------



## HighGain510

jemfloral said:


> Love this one, and one piece! :lowdown:
> 
> Mike, you snagged the one I liked the best from the lot of 4 there. Congrats, sir!



Was that directed at me? I'm Matt...   Yeah I liked there left three a lot, mine was the darkest of that group which is cool as you can see pics in the light shows it is actually not super dark which is awesome since you should still be able to make out all the figure! The one that Jonathan's friend snagged is pretty tasty too and Doug got me pics of that third one that looks like a combo of flame and quilt which was no slouch either, but I really wanted QUILT quilt.


----------



## HighGain510

I meant to ask since I didn't see it posted and was curious, what does the hang tag say for the string gauge used on the Holcomb stock? I know these are tuned to Drop-C from the factory so I was curious what they came with stock. I know my Dustie surprised me when it showed up with an 11-49 set (same as the DGT) in standard tuning, I figured it would have been a bit slinkier but perhaps Dustie likes beefier strings.  Anyone who has received theirs already able to post the hang tag please?


----------



## Rich5150

HighGain510 said:


> I meant to ask since I didn't see it posted and was curious, what does the hang tag say for the string gauge used on the Holcomb stock? I know these are tuned to Drop-C from the factory so I was curious what they came with stock. I know my Dustie surprised me when it showed up with an 11-49 set (same as the DGT) in standard tuning, I figured it would have been a bit slinkier but perhaps Dustie likes beefier strings.  Anyone who has received theirs already able to post the hang tag please?



There 10-52 on the Holcomb tuned to drop c

And what I found funny is that PRS included a trem arm in my package, anyone else get one with there guitar


----------



## HighGain510

Rich5150 said:


> There 10-52 on the Holcomb tuned to drop c
> 
> And what I found funny is that PRS included a trem arm in my package, anyone else get one with there guitar



Thanks bro, I appreciate that! That is perfect, that's the gauge I use on my Drop-C guitars too so no one-off string sets for me fortunately!


----------



## jemfloral

HighGain510 said:


> Was that directed at me? I'm Matt



Haha, yep 'Mike', too many things going on when I wrote that  I agree with the QUILT quilt comment, I love the look of the really deep/wide quilt with the Holcomb burst. Congrats on the sweet buy, Matt!


----------



## Rich5150

HighGain510 said:


> Thanks bro, I appreciate that! That is perfect, that's the gauge I use on my Drop-C guitars too so no one-off string sets for me fortunately!



Np that's a little light for me for drop c, I usually run 10-52 in Eb. Still not sure how I'm going to set this one up yet tuning wise


----------



## xwmucradiox

On 25.5 scale the Daddario 12-60 set is killer in Drop C.


----------



## Rich5150

Riffer said:


> I see these guitars everyday and I still popped 11 boners looking at this photo



I cannot wait for the 30th Ann party in June, gonna hopefully come home with something else that day.


----------



## HighGain510

Rich5150 said:


> Np that's a little light for me for drop c, I usually run 10-52 in Eb. Still not sure how I'm going to set this one up yet tuning wise



I run 9-42 or 10-46 sets in E standard typically, so for me 10-52 basically makes dropped C almost feel like running 9's. I have a fairly light touch so as long as I am not jackhammering the strings it's not too bad with that set and it allows a lot of control over manipulating the strings.


----------



## narad

HighGain510 said:


> and Doug got me pics of that third one that looks like a combo of flame and quilt which was no slouch either



Mind posting them up?


----------



## HighGain510

narad said:


> Mind posting them up?



I'm not at home so I'll have to upload them later, but apparently the third one sold already. The jade one is the last one left it seems. Glad I didn't waffle on snagging mine now!


----------



## Jonathan20022

My bud Trey bought that one! These are all fantastic haha, I actually love the Jade finish but the top isn't as nice as the other 3.


----------



## narad

HighGain510 said:


> I'm not at home so I'll have to upload them later, but apparently the third one sold already. The jade one is the last one left it seems. Glad I didn't waffle on snagging mine now!



Ah drats. My bank account thanks Jonathan's bud


----------



## HighGain510

Actually seems someone on the PRS forum had a different set of pics, this was the other one that already sold (not mine, obviously):


----------



## narad

Yea, I really like that one. Oh well! It's funny how everyone's favorites are different on that batch.


----------



## Rich5150

HighGain510 said:


> I run 9-42 or 10-46 sets in E standard typically, so for me 10-52 basically makes dropped C almost feel like running 9's. I have a fairly light touch so as long as I am not jackhammering the strings it's not too bad with that set and it allows a lot of control over manipulating the strings.



Yea I'm not light with my right hand at all lol. I run 10-46 in E and 11-56 in Drop B.


----------



## HighGain510

narad said:


> Yea, I really like that one. Oh well! It's funny how everyone's favorites are different on that batch.



Yeah I actually wouldn't have minded that one either personally. I just really like how this finish looks on quilt and since quilted maple tops of decent quality seem to be a little scarce for them these days I figured I'd snatch up the quilted top I was able to see without pre-ordering and having to cross my fingers! 



Rich5150 said:


> Yea I'm not light with my right hand at all lol. I run 10-46 in E and 11-56 in Drop B.



Ah yeah since I pick with a lighter touch, 10-52 works great for me, but if I really hammer on the low C I can get it to detune a bit which is not quite what you want when you have a jackhammer for a right hand like some guys do!  


It must have been a lucky birthday *weekend* for me this year, I got a $5 lotto scratcher from my wife as one of my presents and won $100!   I considered it a $100 discount off my Holcomb!  Between the guitar popping up and the lotto ticket, I'm feeling particularly happy right now!  Hoping I get the call from the Jackson dealer any day now saying my Bulb is shipping too for the trifecta of win!


----------



## Rich5150

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah I actually wouldn't have minded that one either personally. I just really like how this finish looks on quilt and since quilted maple tops of decent quality seem to be a little scarce for them these days I figured I'd snatch up the quilted top I was able to see without pre-ordering and having to cross my fingers!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yeah since I pick with a lighter touch, 10-52 works great for me, but if I really hammer on the low C I can get it to detune a bit which is not quite what you want when you have a jackhammer for a right hand like some guys do!
> 
> 
> It must have been a lucky birthday *weekend* for me this year, I got a $5 lotto scratcher from my wife as one of my presents and won $100!   I considered it a $100 discount off my Holcomb!  Between the guitar popping up and the lotto ticket, I'm feeling particularly happy right now!  Hoping I get the call from the Jackson dealer any day now saying my Bulb is shipping too for the trifecta of win!




Yea I'm taking the $600 I won in AC over the weekend as a discount also lol. My Bday was April 30th so this was kinda my present to myself as well


----------



## HighGain510

Rich5150 said:


> Yea I'm taking the $600 I won in AC over the weekend as a discount also lol. My Bday was April 30th so this was kinda my present to myself as well



Ah nice!!!  Happy belated birthday to you, sir! That's an awesome present right there!


----------



## electriceye

technomancer said:


> This again  Bookmatching has zero to do with top quality...



I wasn't questioning the quality. It's just that I've never seen that done before. And for PRS to do it confuses me even more.


----------



## Scrubface05

Just got my phone call...
PRS IS TAKING MY MONEY!
Ships out today


----------



## PiggySmallz

electriceye said:


> I wasn't questioning the quality. It's just that I've never seen that done before. And for PRS to do it confuses me even more.



The maple tops PRS uses are thicker than most other manufacturers, once they are carved down the figuring tends to change. They are book matched before they are carved from my understanding.


----------



## technomancer

PiggySmallz said:


> The maple tops PRS uses are thicker than most other manufacturers, once they are carved down the figuring tends to change. They are book matched before they are carved from my understanding.



Nailed it in one, figure is not a solid line going through the wood, it sometimes varies as you carve the wood down. They also sometimes slip match them so the figuring intentionally doesn't line up.


----------



## HighGain510

PiggySmallz said:


> The maple tops PRS uses are thicker than most other manufacturers, once they are carved down the figuring tends to change. They are book matched before they are carved from my understanding.



This.



technomancer said:


> Nailed it in one, figure is not a solid line going through the wood, it sometimes varies as you carve the wood down. They also sometimes slip match them so the figuring intentionally doesn't line up.



Also this. 

Man I'm getting antsy, tomorrow is the delivery day for me but I've seen the tracking update several times which is unusual for packages leaving CA coming here, so REALLY praying the delivery isn't going to be delayed....   WE WANTS THE PRECIOUSSSSSSS!!!


----------



## HighGain510

OUT FOR DELIVERY!!!  I'm REALLY hoping I don't get roped into any afternoon meetings today (which now that I've said that, of course you know it's going to happen...  ) because I have enough hours for the week to call it a day any time after 12 at this point so the minute I hit F5 and see "held for pickup" showing up on the screen, you can bet even The Flash won't be able to catch me on my way to FedEx!   

We have family coming in from out of town this afternoon for the wife's Masters graduation ceremony/celebration and staying through the weekend, so your best shot at seeing pics of mine soon is going to be the ol' IG account.  I'll throw up a bunch on there this afternoon and I'll try to take better pics next week probably.  I attempted to grab pics of the Waring for my auction yesterday and it was REALLY difficult to get shots that showed the figured top off without getting the halo-edge effect from the satin finish.  If I can take some mid-morning/day on the weekend with overhead sunlight, those will likely turn out the best.


----------



## PiggySmallz

I don't have an IG, post some pics up here when you can!


----------



## HighGain510

PiggySmallz said:


> I don't have an IG, post some pics up here when you can!



It's not set to private (really only post gear pics on that account) so you don't need and account to view the pics. Just click the link and the pics will appear like some form of Internet magic!  

Sadly the FedEx truck had a delay and it didn't get to the store until almost 8pm which was bizarre since that store never gets a delivery later than 6pm. Of course the day mine was coming they had a random delay.  Only got to snap a couple quick pics with indoor light at night so better pics won't be coming until Sunday due to company and the graduation.


----------



## HighGain510

I did have the chance to plug in for about 45 mins last night, very impressed with the SD Alpha/Omega set so far! Always happy when sets work equally well for both cleans and high gain applications. The split tones are fantastic though (not sure what pickup combo it is exactly, but the 4th position one down from the neck position?) which is something that makes me very happy!  Compared to the Waring they are much brighter but that's a good thing since the DiMarzios are on the darker side to my ears. I'm a big fan of these Duncans, so much so that I might order another set for a different guitar. The scale and radius difference definitely make the guitar feel very un-PRS but it's not a bad thing by any means, just unique. Honestly mine feels on-par with most PS models I've owned so I am thrilled about this one so far!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

HighGain510 said:


> I did have the chance to plug in for about 45 mins last night, very impressed with the SD Alpha/Omega set so far! Always happy when sets work equally well for both cleans and high gain applications. The split tones are fantastic though (not sure what pickup combo it is exactly, but the 4th position one down from the neck position?) which is something that makes me very happy!  Compared to the Waring they are much brighter but that's a good thing since the DiMarzios are on the darker side to my ears. I'm a big fan of these Duncans, so much so that I might order another set for a different guitar. The scale and radius difference definitely make the guitar feel very un-PRS but it's not a bad thing by any means, just unique. Honestly mine feels on-par with most PS models I've owned so I am thrilled about this one so far!



Awesome! Would like to know more about the Alpha/Omega pickups. Are they similar to any other pickups you've played?


----------



## pdbeaton87

That's a nice looking quilt top! Happy NGD man!

I can't wait for Seymour Duncan to add the A/O pickups to their Custom Shop page so that they can be ordered. Has anyone heard any recent news as to the turnaround time for that?


----------



## RockyStar

\m/


----------



## PiggySmallz

wow thats a killer top!!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Mark just posted this:

"Really digging how this color (Jade) came out on my PRS signature model. Pic stolen from @briansguitars"


----------



## Scrubface05

Got a funny little ban for a bit, but here are some pics of my Holcomb


----------



## pdbeaton87

Nice Holcomb Burst there! Congrats on the score man!


----------



## EchelonXIII

it's beautiful...but i'm always kinda ''eehh'' about satin finishes. They tend to get so dirty and glossy looking over the years. I'd rather have a good gloss that stays beautiful for a decade. (I know this isnt really much of a popular opinion though)


----------



## HighGain510

EchelonXIII said:


> it's beautiful...but i'm always kinda ''eehh'' about satin finishes. They tend to get so dirty and glossy looking over the years. I'd rather have a good gloss that stays beautiful for a decade. (I know this isnt really much of a popular opinion though)



I'll be curious to see how mine holds up with time and play but the PRS satin finish FEELS different than the typical satin finishes that are normally quite prone to smudging and shiny spots. Not saying it will hold up better than other satin finishes as I haven't spent enough time with mine to judge that yet obviously, but I will say it does feel a bit different than the typical satin finishes most companies put out so I plan to see if it holds up over the next year or so with normal play time on it.


----------



## HighGain510

Oh also forgot I had some extra pics of mine that I could post to the thread! 







































Still quite thrilled with mine!!!


----------



## Rich5150

I've noticed my Waring FBW is getting a little shiny in the back of the neck, but it is the #1 and gets the most playing time. I expect them to get shiny though so it's not a big deal to me.


----------



## HighGain510

Rich5150 said:


> I've noticed my Waring FBW is getting a little shiny in the back of the neck, but it is the #1 and gets the most playing time. I expect them to get shiny though so it's not a big deal to me.



Huh interesting, do you normally wipe your guitars down when you're done playing them? I know if I sweat I immediately try to get them all cleaned up when I'm done to avoid that on satin guitars as best as I can, although the neck can be hard to avoid just due to friction alone.


----------



## xzacx

just me or do those silver screws stick out like a sore thumb?


----------



## pdbeaton87

I don't think it is that big a deal. Not as bad as PRS sticking white pick-up rings on most every guitar they produce especially some of the darker finishes where black pick-up rings would look better and not stick out so much.

I have a PRS Hollowbody II in Black Gold Burst which has white pick-up rings and a guy I used to work with brought that up to me a few years back. I have to say, I agree with him. I might change them out sometime down the road.

But yeah, StewMac can help out with that little fix.


----------



## HighGain510

xzacx said:


> just me or do those silver screws stick out like a sore thumb?



Just you.  Since the bridge is chrome, I would think that would stick out more than the height adjustment screws, but as stated above that's a $5 fix if it really bugs you.


----------



## Scrubface05

I used to have an LTD MH-417, satin black. The neck did the exact same thing as your Waring is. Satin finishes always end up getting glossy on the back, it's sort of like finely polishing the neck with the same tool you .......... with.


----------



## Rich5150

HighGain510 said:


> Huh interesting, do you normally wipe your guitars down when you're done playing them? I know if I sweat I immediately try to get them all cleaned up when I'm done to avoid that on satin guitars as best as I can, although the neck can be hard to avoid just due to friction alone.



Usually yes I do wipe them down. It's the nature of the beast though, it will happen regardless and it's still satin just a little bit shiner


----------



## HighGain510

Rich5150 said:


> Usually yes I do wipe them down. It's the nature of the beast though, it will happen regardless and it's still satin just a little bit shiner



Yep, can't avoid friction with the back of the neck.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Found a store not too far from me that uploaded some pictures of one they have in stock:


----------



## pdbeaton87

Wow! The top portion looks good, starts to wash out a bit as it gets towards the bottom. Could just be the picture angle...Anyways, best looking Dark Cherry I have seen thus far!

Thanks for the upload man!

EDIT: Checked out their site, that girl is nice! I would jump all over that one. Some of the other pictures show the bottom a little better. Scary that it's an extra $200 in Canada though..


----------



## littleredguitars2

man. that black cherry gets me every time. thats definitely the color i'd swing for.


----------



## pdbeaton87

Someone buy this insane Black Gold Quilt toppy goodness from Brian's Guitars!!

New Paul Reed Smith PRS Mark Holcomb Custom 24 Limited Guitar Black Gold 886830864353 | eBay

I would so jump on this because that is an amazing top, best I have seen so far! I have a Black Gold wrap Hollowbody II, if it were not for this I would buy this...


----------



## pdbeaton87

Actually, this one was too good to let slip by...


----------



## Scrubface05

You bought it!?
PICS WHEN YOU GET IT!
That top is beautiful, it definitely looks like a nice golden amber all the way through.
But it's a little inconsistent for my liking. It looks amazing, but it's like patchy looking, if that makes sense?


----------



## Jonathan20022

Patchy?! That's the closest to Mark's own I've seen so far lol


----------



## Scrubface05

When I say patchy, I mean it's got an area of darker quilt on the top left 1/4, the bottom 1/4 is washed out. 
It looks FANTASTIC, don't get me wrong.
I just don't like asymmetrical tops. 
Yes, I know the top matches.
It's the darkness between sections that gets me lol


----------



## pdbeaton87

No complaints here! I think the only complaint I would have had is if I didn't go ahead and buy it..I would probably be kicking myself right about now!

It's not a set in stone plan or idea but for the lower portion where it starts to wash out near the controls I thought it might look cool to have a small black periphery logo airbrushed there. Granted the person would have to be spectacular at what they do for me to allow them to paint my guitar...Perhaps maybe a gears of war logo might look cool too. Not sure, most likely will keep it stock.

Pictures shall come upon arrival!


----------



## ikarus

pdbeaton87 said:


> o I thought it might look cool to have a small black periphery logo airbrushed there.





Don't do it, you will regret it.


----------



## narad

Please don't take that one - possibly the best top of the whole run - and airbrush upon it!!


----------



## pdbeaton87

Yeah, I agree. I am one of those people that has never put stickers or anything on any of my guitars. It was an idea, like I said nothing set in stone...

Anyways, it's supposed to be shipped out on Monday. Can't wait!


----------



## HighGain510

Count me in as another vote for not ruining that gorgeous top with anything!  What a top!


----------



## HighGain510

In a wonderful turn of events, I was able to exchange a guitar that wasn't working out for me for another glorious Holcomb!  It will be a few weeks as there was a tiny paint blem that the dealer noticed upon arrival but I'm patient if I know the rough timeline so in a few weeks I'll have Holcomb # 2 in my hands! SUCH a killer sig, it she plays and sounds as good as my first I'll have two tremendous Drop-C perfection guitars over here!  To think that initially I was going to pass on these due to the neck carve...   Glad I gave the first Holcomb a shot, seems the Pattern Thin is not nearly as thin as the old Wide Thin necks used to be, it's thin but comfortable as hell!  

If PRS puts out the Holcomb 7 (Mark DID reference it as "prototype" in his thread title unless that was just a coincidence...  ) I'm going to be scrambling to sell something as that is a dream guitar right there! Always wanted a USA PRS 7-string and if I can get it with 26.5" scale and a hardtail, that's basically the PS I've wanted to spec out (well might have gone with the 7-string PRS trem, but the hardtail they used on the Holcomb 6'er is amazing so not the end of the world since I have a trem on my Parker 7 CS already ) for years without the Private Stock price tag!


----------



## pdbeaton87

What color did you go with this time around?

Mine is on a truck out for delivery right now...Brian's Guitars sent it to my address in the States as opposed to my military address here in Japan. At least I will be going home in the next couple of weeks so it's not that big of a deal. Just means that I will have to try and carry it on the plane on my way back to Japan, not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## HighGain510

pdbeaton87 said:


> What color did you go with this time around?
> 
> Mine is on a truck out for delivery right now...Brian's Guitars sent it to my address in the States as opposed to my military address here in Japan. At least I will be going home in the next couple of weeks so it's not that big of a deal. Just means that I will have to try and carry it on the plane on my way back to Japan, not sure how I feel about that.



It was almost that black gold one in fact.  But I'm going for Jade, you guys have seen it already... 







Considering how good my Holcomb Burst one is I can't see anything wrong with having two of this model!  I have another pic on my cell but I'll have to grab that when I get home.  Thinking Kryptonite is a fitting name for that one since it's made my wallet quite weak....


----------



## littleredguitars2

yikes! 2 holcombs. you've gotta be the only one with 2 already other then the man himself


----------



## pdbeaton87

Nice top in Holcomb Burst, grab it! https://reverb.com/item/776238-prs-mark-holcomb-signature-limited-2015-holcomb-burst


----------



## FallOfHumanity

HighGain510 said:


> It was almost that black gold one in fact.  But I'm going for Jade, you guys have seen it already...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how good my Holcomb Burst one is I can't see anything wrong with having two of this model!  I have another pic on my cell but I'll have to grab that when I get home.  Thinking Kryptonite is a fitting name for that one since it's made my wallet quite weak....



Daymmm homie.


----------



## technomancer

pdbeaton87 said:


> Nice top in Holcomb Burst, grab it! https://reverb.com/item/776238-prs-mark-holcomb-signature-limited-2015-holcomb-burst



Whoops, I didn't intend to buy one of these


----------



## pdbeaton87

Hahaha, good on you! I need some pictures of that when it arrives, preferably in the sun! Congrats man, sick looking top!


----------



## technomancer

pdbeaton87 said:


> Hahaha, good on you! I need some pictures of that when it arrives, preferably in the sun! Congrats man, sick looking top!



Of course now that I did this the 7 will come out next week 

For those that didn't hit the link


----------



## Adam Of Angels

You got it before me, Steve  - great catch. I'm still hunting for one. Sweetwater had one with an amazing quilt in Cherry and I missed that as well.


----------



## pdbeaton87

I inquired from Musiciansfriend of the two Black Cherry models they have in stock since they haven't posted pictures. So, I have pictures of both of those if anyone is interested.


----------



## technomancer

pdbeaton87 said:


> I inquired from Musiciansfriend of the two Black Cherry models they have in stock since they haven't posted pictures. So, I have pictures of both of those if anyone is interested.



Feel free to post them up


----------



## pdbeaton87

serial 15218192





serial 15218301





I've got more pictures of the two, if you want them just pm your email and I can forward them to you.


----------



## pdbeaton87

American Musical Supply or zZounds had two Jade Holcomb's in stock. They actually posted their pictures though..The color of their two Jade Holcomb's seem a bit off from the 'jade' color spectrum.

Might just be horrible lighting or something...

Just looked, they are down to 1 on these now. AMS.


----------



## technomancer

Adam Of Angels said:


> You got it before me, Steve  - great catch. I'm still hunting for one. Sweetwater had one with an amazing quilt in Cherry and I missed that as well.



When I saw it I knew I had to jump on it or it would be gone. The nice ones seem to sell REALLY quickly. 

I seriously was not going to buy one of these, I was going to pick up a Suhr but this one was just killer and needed to come home.


----------



## JerichoCheng

theres one arrived hongkong and its so temtping,,


----------



## NeoTheMaggot

The sun is finally supposed to be out tomorrow so i can hopefully grab some good pictures of mine tomorrow.


----------



## FallOfHumanity

From my NGD thread, these two are some of my favorite pics that I got so far. They really show how off the matte finish. I had always loved satin necks, but I wasn't 100% sure how I'd like a satin body. Turns out I really love it.


----------



## NeoTheMaggot

The clouds rolled in again this morning, so I just decided to take some inside photos. 








Without Flash



With Flash


----------



## Scrubface05

That is stunning!


----------



## Adam Of Angels

technomancer said:


> When I saw it I knew I had to jump on it or it would be gone. The nice ones seem to sell REALLY quickly.
> 
> I seriously was not going to buy one of these, I was going to pick up a Suhr but this one was just killer and needed to come home.




Hey, if you decide you don't love it and still want a Suhr, I'm right around the corner and have a few Suhrs


----------



## rifftrauma

I believe the Axe Palace has a one piece Jade up for grabs if anyone is interested, Vic just posted it on the wired guitarist FB page.


----------



## technomancer

Adam Of Angels said:


> Hey, if you decide you don't love it and still want a Suhr, I'm right around the corner and have a few Suhrs



I'll keep it in mind


----------



## pdbeaton87

Guitar Resurrection out of Austin TX has a killer Holcomb Burst. Check reverb.com


----------



## EchelonXIII

Am I the only one that would think that a 7 string 26.5'' scale PRS would look ridiculous? Like a giant moose with tiny antlers.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I disagree, but you tell me!


----------



## technomancer

EchelonXIII said:


> Am I the only one that would think that a 7 string 26.5'' scale PRS would look ridiculous? Like a giant moose with tiny antlers.



Given the photos posted of the one already built and photos of other PRS 7s I'd have to disagree with you

EDIT: Jonathan is far less lazy than I am


----------



## FantasyMetal

I'm part of the club! This guitar. OMG. This guitar. All of the hype regarding these is so deserved. I've played Private Stocks, Artist Packages, Cores, SEs and virtually every brand under the sun and this just may be the best guitar of all of them. I am in love with this.


----------



## technomancer

FantasyMetal said:


> I'm part of the club! This guitar. OMG. This guitar. All of the hype regarding these is so deserved. I've played Private Stocks, Artist Packages, Cores, SEs and virtually every brand under the sun and this just may be the best guitar of all of them. I am in love with this.



Nice, is that the one from Matt's Music?


----------



## pdbeaton87

I could say it's a safe bet that these will still be produced for a little while to come. If you take a look at Musiciansfriend.com they used to have each color listed to be shipped by mid month this month. 3 of the color choices have now been pushed back to October.


----------



## FantasyMetal

It is indeed the one from Matt's Music, they were awesome to deal with!


----------



## Rich5150

When I was at he 30th Party at PRS last weekend. I was talking to someone about these and the Waring's. They said there were more Holcomb's ordered than Waring's.


----------



## neurosis

So far each one I have seen, besides the fuzz about the tops, the fretboards on these look so good. I wish my PRSs had ebony boards.


----------



## littleredguitars2

I'm surprised this guitar doesn't come with a black bridge. Would suit it better i think


----------



## Angelus

littleredguitars2 said:


> I'm surprised this guitar doesn't come with a black bridge. Would suit it better i think



+1


----------



## Bforber

So, I have a charcoal burst on order. Not entirely sure when it's supposed to arrive, but rumor has it it'll be the end of July. That being said, I'm freaking out and experiencing buyer's remorse because this will be the most expensive guitar I've ever purchased.

As a result, I'm freaking out sitting here saying, "Oh, I'll probably just be happy with a custom 24, I should do that. I can get one for way cheaper. BUT I WANT THE HOLCOMB. Oh, I dunno... DO IT AND SHUT YOUR DAMN MOUTH... meh is it really worth it for a few extra features?" etc.

So, having played a custom 24 and not a Holcomb, can anyone who has one try and explain as best as they can how they feel about the difference between the two models? I assume the .5" scale length doesn't make that much of a difference, but stuff like the bridge and the ebony board would, (as well as the fretboard radius, I've seen some people say it feels a little different than a regular pattern thin.)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bforber

Also currently watching this:


It's Mark and Paul Reed Smith talking at the sweetwater gear fest.


----------



## pdbeaton87

Thanks for sharing man, I was waiting for this!


----------



## HighGain510

Got an update from Brian! The one a page or so back still hasn't made it through the PTC yet, but he managed to snag yet another Jade Holcomb with a pretty awesome/unique top so he offered to let me take this one home now instead!  







This is going to be my new Eb/Drop Db guitar!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Holcomb-Mania with Mark Holcomb: Building Chords Into Single-Note Riff Ideas


----------



## Scrubface05

How the hell. How in the actual .... does he do this!? 
I have big hands, and I couldn't even get close to doing this without feeling like I was going to break my finger lol


----------



## pylyo

Is there any Alfa/Omega reviews out there (besides Mark's obviously)?

How do you guys like'em, how do they feel and sound to you?


----------



## narad

Man, that video made his top look absurdly good. Wow.


----------



## technomancer

narad said:


> Man, that video made his top look absurdly good. Wow.



The top on his IS absurdly good


----------



## Scrubface05

pylyo said:


> Is there any Alfa/Omega reviews out there (besides Mark's obviously)?
> 
> How do you guys like'em, how do they feel and sound to you?



They feel and sound INCREDIBLE.
I've owned Juggernauts, Blackhawks, multiple Dimarzios, EMGs. 
These are the clearest, tightest pickups I've ever used. That being said, they do not sacrifice any liveliness at all. They pick up gain EXTREMELY well. They clean up very nice and sound great in the split positions.


----------



## pylyo

Thanks.
In case anyone from the guys with Marc's sig disliking them, I'll take the set. 

Really curious about these... I just hope these are not without character, like Nailbombs for example (they're pretty good for the gain but completely dull for clean stuff - much more prefer their lower output pups).


----------



## FantasyMetal

HighGain510 said:


> Got an update from Brian! The one a page or so back still hasn't made it through the PTC yet, but he managed to snag yet another Jade Holcomb with a pretty awesome/unique top so he offered to let me take this one home now instead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be my new Eb/Drop Db guitar!



Congrats, man! My Dad just got a Jade Holcomb with a sweet one-piece top from the Axe Palace. The Jade looks great satin-finished!


----------



## pdbeaton87

Took these really quick today at the end of taking some pictures of other guitars that will be getting the boot soon.


----------



## HighGain510

Well in a shocking turn of events, Brian and I worked out a deal for a used Private Stock he had that I wanted SOOOO badly, so the Jade Holcomb is still at his shop and is now available in case anyone was looking to grab that beauty! 

This baby is coming home to me! 


















As much as I wouldn't mind another Holcomb, there's likely not going to be another opportunity for me to grab a Private Stock, much less one this perfect for me, any time soon!  HAD to go for it!


----------



## asher




----------



## Govan Emmanuel

Scrubface05 said:


> How the hell. How in the actual .... does he do this!?
> I have big hands, and I couldn't even get close to doing this without feeling like I was going to break my finger lol



Slightly OT:

Not trying to sound cocky, but that chord is not that hard as it seems really, it is just *unfamiliar* to most of us (John Mayer, Jimi Hendrix and Allan Holdsworth use that stretchy thumb-wrap chord most of the time).

I'm Asian and have REALLY small hands: 






--5-- index 
--8-- ring
--5-- index 
--9-- pinky 
--7-- thumb
--7-- thumb

Should be easier for those who have bigger hands. Practice a bit until you get used to it, give it a try  

/nerd


----------



## Millul

HighGain510 said:


> Well in a shocking turn of events, Brian and I worked out a deal for a used Private Stock he had that I wanted SOOOO badly, so the Jade Holcomb is still at his shop and is now available in case anyone was looking to grab that beauty!
> 
> This baby is coming home to me!
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I wouldn't mind another Holcomb, there's likely not going to be another opportunity for me to grab a Private Stock, much less one this perfect for me, any time soon!  HAD to go for it!



Ok 510, you WIN


----------



## Addison90

Govan Emmanuel said:


> Slightly OT:
> 
> Not trying to sound cocky, but that chord is not that hard as it seems really, it is just *unfamiliar* to most of us (John Mayer, Jimi Hendrix and Allan Holdsworth use that stretchy thumb-wrap chord most of the time).
> 
> Should be easier for those who have bigger hands. Practice a bit until you get used to it, give it a try
> 
> /nerd



Hate to be that guy but gotta agree with you, there's nothing overly difficult about that chord


----------



## Jonathan20022

That and the fact that you can basically barre what the thumb is doing with your middle finger and it's miles easier to do it that way, for me at least lol.


----------



## electriceye

HighGain510 said:


> Well in a shocking turn of events, Brian and I worked out a deal for a used Private Stock he had that I wanted SOOOO badly, so the Jade Holcomb is still at his shop and is now available in case anyone was looking to grab that beauty!
> 
> This baby is coming home to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I wouldn't mind another Holcomb, there's likely not going to be another opportunity for me to grab a Private Stock, much less one this perfect for me, any time soon!  HAD to go for it!



Ho. Lee. Sh*t.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

Oh my God that is glorious! I didn't know he still had that in stock! Easily, the illest green PRS I've ever seen. Love it all. Can't wait to read/drool over that NGD.

I'm not really interested in the Mrak PRS, nice as it is, but definitely in the pickups. Especially in a 7. I need to hear that neck on full tilt.


----------



## HighGain510

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Oh my God that is glorious! I didn't know he still had that in stock! Easily, the illest green PRS I've ever seen. Love it all. Can't wait to read/drool over that NGD.
> 
> I'm not really interested in the Mrak PRS, nice as it is, but definitely in the pickups. Especially in a 7. I need to hear that neck on full tilt.



Haha yeah I've owned several green PS now and outside of the Jade Glow one I had to send back repeatedly for nitro issues, this is the second nicest green PS I've had so far. It certainly SOUNDS great too, which is a plus! The Mark Holcomb sig sounds and plays unreal though, if the PS hadn't have been within reach by only selling one more guitar to pay the balance, I would have loved to grab a second Holcomb no doubt!  They're really one of the best PRS I've played to date, I'm quite glad I changed my mind about the neck carve and gave the model a chance!


----------



## protest

HighGain510 said:


> outside of the Jade Glow one I had to send back repeatedly for nitro issues, this is the second nicest green PS I've had so far.



Was that the really awesome one that looked like it belonged in a rain forest?

If so that sucks about the finish...well regardless it sucks, but if it was that one it sucks more lol.


----------



## bnzboy

I guess pics or didn't happen eh?

https://instagram.com/p/422LfEs3Kf/?taken-by=bnzboy

https://instagram.com/p/4205PXs3Io/?taken-by=bnzboy

Got it after 6 months of waiting and the wait was worth it. The guitar feels great, sounds awesome but I need some more time to get used to it; feels quite different than any of my other guitars. It sounds killer through JVM! Duncan Holcomb sets are not harsh and not too tight but they contain just the right amount of chunk.


----------



## Jonathan20022

Got one on the way! 

Funny how things worked out, the Holcomb Burst one I had my eye on originally is now mine haha. Pics when it gets here!


----------



## Seventhwave

Jonathan20022 said:


> Got one on the way!
> 
> Funny how things worked out, the Holcomb Burst one I had my eye on originally is now mine haha. Pics when it gets here!



Grats! They're killer guitars


----------



## FallOfHumanity

I can't put mine down. I love it. I just wish I was a better guitarist now, hah.


----------



## HighGain510

Jonathan20022 said:


> Got one on the way!
> 
> Funny how things worked out, the Holcomb Burst one I had my eye on originally is now mine haha. Pics when it gets here!



Ah nice! I grabbed mine and instantly fell in love with it!  Not sure if they all turned out this amazing or if I just got lucky, but mine is legit on par with many Private Stocks I've owned (including the one I own currently ).


----------



## jemfloral

Jonathan20022 said:


> Got one on the way!
> 
> Funny how things worked out, the Holcomb Burst one I had my eye on originally is now mine haha. Pics when it gets here!



Nice, congrats on the score Jonathan!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Thanks guys  found a sick shot of it from the original dealer. I'm hoping it's super nice, I've been hearing the same thing from guys who have PS PRS' and other guitars of that calibur. It's gonna be interesting


----------



## narad

^^ That's a sick one!


----------



## Seventhwave

Jonathan20022 said:


> Thanks guys  found a sick shot of it from the original dealer. I'm hoping it's super nice, I've been hearing the same thing from guys who have PS PRS' and other guitars of that calibur. It's gonna be interesting



Wow!


----------



## crystallake

Amazing Jonathan!!


----------



## Guamskyy

Dammit Jonathan, I'm experiencing so much GAS from your posts and updates- I need to save money to get my own place dammit


----------



## Casper777

Jonathan20022 said:


> Thanks guys  found a sick shot of it from the original dealer. I'm hoping it's super nice, I've been hearing the same thing from guys who have PS PRS' and other guitars of that calibur. It's gonna be interesting


 

[email protected] Johnatan! another great guitar  seems we have very similar tastes for our babies 

congrats, looks really beautiful! How does it "feel" versus a regular 25" scale PRS with floating trem?


----------



## Jonathan20022

It's on the delivery truck today!  I'll make sure to let you know, I had a P22 a few months ago that was absolutely stunning but I didn't mesh with it for some reason because the carved top dug into my arm and made it a bit uncomfortable. I went to GC recently to try a few new examples of PRS and was extremely happy that I didn't feel that way about them anymore 

I think with the satin finish this will just take it to the next level again, should be sick! I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## Jonathan20022

So I got it in, trying to bond with it as much as I can. But I have a feeling I'm not going to end up keeping it because the carved top still bothers my arm a bit more than I'm comfortable with. Going to give it a little more time but NGD soon!

Pickups are really cool as well, I particularly love the neck pickup sounds.


----------



## Seventhwave

Jonathan20022 said:


> So I got it in, trying to bond with it as much as I can. But I have a feeling I'm not going to end up keeping it because the carved top still bothers my arm a bit more than I'm comfortable with. Going to give it a little more time but NGD soon!
> 
> Pickups are really cool as well, I particularly love the neck pickup sounds.



That sucks. Is it something you could rectify by wearing a wristband or something? 

I've had similar instances of selling guitars cause they just wound up being too uncomfortable with no real solution. Les Paul being one of em. Lack of a tummy cut in the back always meant id wind up with a bruise on my ribs when i'd play it sitting down. I have found that a wrist band tends to help with rougher edges on the arm.


----------



## narad

Jonathan20022 said:


> So I got it in, trying to bond with it as much as I can. But I have a feeling I'm not going to end up keeping it because the carved top still bothers my arm a bit more than I'm comfortable with. Going to give it a little more time but NGD soon!



We call this JP-syndrome. It's caused by owning and playing far too many EBMM JP-series guitars that have super well-placed contours.


----------



## Scrubface05

So THATS what it is! I was doing some finger style stuff the other day and it started hurting my forearm muscle


----------



## bnzboy

I am the odd one here as I could never bond with the forearm contour on my JP6 and I am thinking about letting go. The neck is also way too thin for me and I just could not bond with it..my JP sounds and feels great though. You can tell it is definitely a quality instrument.


----------



## Scrubface05

JPs are amazing. I've owned 3 JP6s now and a JP7 and I will own one again.


----------



## BleedTheFreak

My new PRS Holcomb that I luckily got my hands on! Sick top, really stoked!


----------



## Konfyouzd

themike said:


> Except a completely different bridge, string thru body with metal base (more important than you think), custom pickups you can only get on this guitar, a satin clearcoat, satin neck, and a fretboard radius and scale length you can't get outside of Private Stock.



... Unless you GET SOMETHING ELSE like the poster said...


----------



## Artifacts in Motion

Sup Fam


----------



## bnzboy

Artifacts in Motion said:


> Sup Fam



that looks so delicious I want to lick it


----------



## Dusty Chalk

bnzboy said:


> that looks so delicious I want to lick it


Lollers...and yet, truth...


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

PRS just posted this:


----------



## bnzboy

wow that is a dope top! looks like 50% circular (?) quilt and 50% mapletop-ish quilt


----------



## austink

After the honeymoon phase has worn off, what is the concensus on these guitars? I have my eye on one almost ready to pull the trigger, but it seems like there is a decent number of people selling theirs already.


----------



## technomancer

austink said:


> After the honeymoon phase has worn off, what is the concensus on these guitars? I have my eye on one almost ready to pull the trigger, but it seems like there is a decent number of people selling theirs already.



I ended up selling mine. It was a great playing and great sounding guitar, I just had some other stuff I wanted to bring in more


----------



## chassless

editing my phrasing: looks like the entire clientele of the Mark Holcomb PRS signature are the type of people with whom guitars just don't last long


----------



## HeadofaHessian

I just picked one up and absolutely love it. I don't see my self ever getting rid of it!



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## technomancer

chassless said:


> editing my phrasing: looks like the entire clientele of the Mark Holcomb PRS signature are the type of people with whom guitars just don't last long



Not really, as someone who bought and sold one, my other PRSs have all been here over a year and are going nowhere and my KxKs substantially longer than that and are also going nowhere. That said guitars and amps do tend to come and go around here  I've seen surprisingly few of these for sale used. Counting mine I think I've seen three of them.


----------



## austink

Well I pulled the trigger. Found one used at a good price, then sent a few messages and agreed on a killer price ($2600). A Jade prs should be at my door in a few days!


----------



## technomancer

austink said:


> Well I pulled the trigger. Found one used at a good price, then sent a few messages and agreed on a killer price ($2600). A Jade prs should be at my door in a few days!



Wow somebody was desperate to sell... killer score, congrats


----------



## Andromalia

chassless said:


> editing my phrasing: looks like the entire clientele of the Mark Holcomb PRS signature are the type of people with whom guitars just don't last long



I think that's the case with most forum gearheads. I have a friend who's been perfectly happy with a Soloist for 25 years. He has a lot of rack gear but once setup he just never changed anything. I certainly moved a lot more gear when I started to visit musician web sites. (Ok, maybe it's also the fact that I was dirt poor when younger  )


----------



## austink

technomancer said:


> Wow somebody was desperate to sell... killer score, congrats



Yeah it was on reverb for a little at the going rate for a used one (3K) but he said he had his eye on something new and dropped it down to 2800 then from there it was a bit of negotiating. He did say he has another holcomb sig that he is keeping so it might not have been hard to part with. I am super excited!


----------



## Rich5150

I think there are a lot of people who buy just to be the 1st to have something,or they are not sure of what they want or they have over extended themselves financially to get the gear. 

Me I know what I like and I keep what I buy for the most part, I very rarely sell gear(and I have a lot).


----------



## A-Branger

also the fact that these guitars were a limited run only. Im guessing quite a few ppl bought them to not miss on the window "just in case"


----------



## Imalwayscold

For a moment I thought Mushok was playing a Holcomb 7


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Imalwayscold said:


> For a moment I thought Mushok was playing a Holcomb 7



Ha yeah. Mike had his 7 string PRS (baritone scale) even before Mark had his PRS sig 6. Mike's PRS 7's look fantastic. I saw him play live a month ago or so (in Saint Asonia) and dang it was beautiful in person.

His other 7 string looks even better imo:


----------



## HighGain510

austink said:


> After the honeymoon phase has worn off, what is the concensus on these guitars? I have my eye on one almost ready to pull the trigger, but it seems like there is a decent number of people selling theirs already.



Still have mine! Absolutely love it, one of my best PRS ever (no joke, and some of you know how many I've had in the 14+ years I've been playing PRS ) and short of a financial crisis I have no reason to let mine go whatsoever. Plays, feels, looks and sounds amazing! No dislikes whatsoever, mine is on par with many PS I've owned, no joke. Not sure if I just got really lucky or if they're all that good, but mine certainly is!


----------



## Rich5150

HighGain510 said:


> Still have mine! Absolutely love it, one of my best PRS ever (no joke, and some of you know how many I've had in the 14+ years I've been playing PRS ) and short of a financial crisis I have no reason to let mine go whatsoever. Plays, feels, looks and sounds amazing! No dislikes whatsoever, mine is on par with many PS I've owned, no joke. Not sure if I just got really lucky or if they're all that good, but mine certainly is!



Haven't played a PS, But yep i agree with ya mine is also that good as well as the Warings.


----------



## HeadofaHessian

I tweeted at mark about PRS doing a run of seven strings next year and he said "we'll see!" it gives me hope hahah.


----------



## FantasyMetal

I have had my Holcomb burst for 4 months and my Black gold burst for over a month and I'm still thinking about a third one. I agree with HighGain that they are certainly on par with any of the Private Stock guitars I have played!


----------



## Adam Of Angels

HeadofaHessian said:


> I tweeted at mark about PRS doing a run of seven strings next year and he said "we'll see!" it gives me hope hahah.




I've nearly been holding my breath on this. I have a green Holcomb and am possibly getting a black one, and I can say they're very special guitars. A 7 string (especially with binding like Mark's) would be dream stuff.


----------



## austink

HighGain510 said:


> Still have mine! Absolutely love it, one of my best PRS ever (no joke, and some of you know how many I've had in the 14+ years I've been playing PRS ) and short of a financial crisis I have no reason to let mine go whatsoever. Plays, feels, looks and sounds amazing! No dislikes whatsoever, mine is on par with many PS I've owned, no joke. Not sure if I just got really lucky or if they're all that good, but mine certainly is!



This is exactly what I waned to hear. Mine i scheduled for delivery tomorrow and I am so excited! My bank account is hurting a bit, but buying a completely new rig this month was totally worth it.


----------



## technomancer

Damn, if a 7 run comes out I would HAVE to buy one just because it's a USA PRS 7


----------



## HighGain510

Not to jinx it but I kinda hope they don't do it.... just because I'd HAVE to buy one and I really can't swing that right now!


----------



## Rich5150

HighGain510 said:


> Not to jinx it but I kinda hope they don't do it.... just because I'd HAVE to buy one and I really can't swing that right now!



They do a 7 and my Tremont Tribal will be going, And i really don't want to get rid of that LOL.


----------



## FantasyMetal

Yes, they could count me in for a 7 for sure! But when I was at a PRS Clinic in August, it did not sound like PRS wanted to pursue it. Of course, that could have easily changed given how well the Holcomb model seems to be selling!


----------



## austink

So this got dropped off today. I am very impressed with the playability and the finish is just top notch. The bridge pickup absolutely slays.


----------



## HeadofaHessian

Im normally not a fan of green but that looks gorgeous!


----------



## A-Branger

so I went today to see the Periphery gig on Brisbane. Lucky enough Mark did a guitar clinic q/a early on the day so I went to check it out too.

Though you guys would like to see a photo of Mark's baby twins







He played a few songs and answer some questions, pretty cool guy. And while he was signing and greeting ppl we all gather to admire the guitars when we hear him say "you guys can pick them up, go and try them" we all went like "we are not worthy" lol


so I actually got to noodle a bit with the two beauties (un-plugged) And to summarise my views on them:

I would never complain about the high price tag on guitars again lol..... maybe on the Australian prices......


----------



## Guamskyy

Man I would love one of these left handed in faded whale blue.... But I'd rather have money for a new (used, new to me essentially) car


----------



## austink

If they produce that 7, I will be forced to buy it. Is it just me or does it look to have a 25.5 scale length?


----------



## A-Branger

yeah its 25.5" Mark mention it was the first 7 in PRS to be built in a longer scale. This is his prototype on so far the only one. If ppl email PRS asking for it enough they might be able to release it

and I mus say I liked the binding on the neck a lot. I know the two necks are the same, but with no binding on a black neck with a black board I felt (or better say, look) like if the neck was "thicker", just optical illusion 

but dam that fretboard on that 7 was flat!!... Ive never played a 20" radius board (I own a 15" 6 string)... that was the biggest impression of all

also they are heavier than I though too


----------



## themike

A-Branger said:


> yeah its 25.5" Mark mention it was the first 7 in PRS to be built in a longer scale.



Sadly that fact is not true nor was this stop tail designed for this model which I've seen other people mention. Great guitar, none the less.


----------



## Church2224

I swear if that was made a full production model they would make a mint!


----------



## HeadofaHessian

I thought the 7 was 26.5


----------



## Dusty Chalk

Dat 7.
Want.
Instantly in if it goes into production.


----------



## austink

Has anyone swapped out the truss rod cover for the plain black one prs sells? It is the only thing I want to change about my guitar. 

Truss Rod Cover by PRS Guitars | PRS Accessories

17 dollars for a piece of plastic seems ridiculous.......


----------



## thrashcomics

I ordered mine last night. NGD Coming sometime this week.


----------



## thrashcomics

Is there anything special I should know for cleaning it? I have never had a matte finish guitar.


----------



## austink

I just wipe mine down with a microfiber cloth. The neck on mine is getting a little glossy, but nothing too bad.


----------



## weirdoku

Buy a piece of plastic yourself and start cutting.


----------



## Rich5150

My Warings are all starting to get polished from Playing. The FWB neck is now gloss and there are shiny spots where my fingers rest by the pickups, It will happen get used to it they are meant to be played. My Holcomb is not as polished only cause it just doesn't get as much playtime.


----------



## A-Branger

look the pic I posted of Mark's two guitars, see how glossy is his 6 string now vs his 7


----------



## littleredguitars2

yeah my satin topped 5310 has a couple polished spots from previous owners. one underneath the bridge, which is a weird spot but oh well. i have a new PRS coming with a rosewood neck. so its smooth but i dont think it will polished up. can't wait to get it.


----------



## leojohnson88

Hey guys!

I received this bad boy a couple of weeks ago. I love it.


----------



## leojohnson88

Another pic


----------



## littleredguitars2

nice lookin guitar! how are you guys liking these alpha omega pickups? i love the description of the alpha but i think the omega may be too hot for me


----------



## Spicypickles

Hearing the Merrow shootout vids, they seem to be in between the nazgul and the Pegasus. More output than the Pegasus, and more mids, but not honky like the nazgul, nor as noisy and over the top aggressive.


Never played a set myself though, that just seems to be where it sits tonally, imo.


----------



## thrashcomics

I like them. I am ampless until I complete a cross country move in a few months, but I have been playing through Thermionik on my MacBook. To my ear they are about as if not a little less hot than the Gravity Storm set in my RG550, though the guitars are in different tunings and vastly different materials and construction methods.


----------



## leojohnson88

Too be honest I was worried about the pickups being too hot too, but these are the most amazing clear responsive pickups I have ever played. The split-coil sounds you can get from this thing is top notch as well. The Omega is aggressive but only how much you give it. Very responsive!


----------



## austink

^Yep they are incredibly responsive. I even can get a twangy sound out of the bridge split position. I highly recommend this pickup set.


----------



## thrashcomics

So I have been and will be ampless until after I move across country in a few months. I am currently playing the guitar into some amp sims on my macbook and while it is good, its always hard to dial in a GREAT sound for me on a fake amp. 

Yesterday I went to a local store and played through a Mark IV combo. HOLY ..... I knew form the second I picked up the guitar out of the case that the playability would make sure I kept the guitar forever, but the sims made me think I might change pickups at some point. Not anymore. I now know that I need to add a Mark series amp, most likely a IV as I think it has the best bang for the buck. It sings, it crushes, it does it all. 

I am so in love.


----------



## austink

^Yep I run mine through a mini mark 5 and it is the ultimate combo for clarity.


----------



## Philip N

https://www.instagram.com/p/BFxLCvSPrI_/?taken-by=markperiphery

Check this out guys! Looks like there's going to be a SE Version.


----------



## Guitarholic

Philip N said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BFxLCvSPrI_/?taken-by=markperiphery
> 
> Check this out guys! Looks like there's going to be a SE Version.



Indeed! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyisAk4f7po

PRS SE Mark Holcomb - Holcomb Burst | Sweetwater.com


----------



## Ambit

I have a gold burst one showing up weds, will post my first NGD!


----------



## Ambit

Just came in the mail.... NGD soon.


----------

